# 11-Year Old Viral Video Girl Under Protection



## Vicious-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

> Earlier this week, a funny video went viral of 11-year-old Jessi Slaughter (AKA Kerligirl13 crying while her dad yelled at the people trolling her on the Internet. It's not so funny now that she's been placed under police protection.
> 
> 
> More than 1.7 million people have seen the foul-mouthed Floridan's breakdown and laughed at her dad's luddite rage. But the video, "You Dun Goofed Up," wasn't the only thing to go viral: Jessi Slaughter's real name, address and phone number was distributed widely on the Internet through 4chan's /b/ board, Tumblr and other Internet backchannels. Jessi's mother, Dianne Leonhardt, tells us they've received a slew harassing phone calls since the video went viral Thursday.
> ...





 - another link related

Oh 4chan, how you are funny, but how people should really learn to ignore them and their comments. Shame this girl life and her family's lives has gone to hell, but it's kinda her fault to be honest. All I can see now is

"LEAVE JESSI ALONE!!! *cries*" lol



> Update: A spokeswoman for the Marion County, Florida sheriff's department confirms that they are investigating a case regarding an 11-year-old girl with details that closely matches Jessi Slaughter's story. However, the Sheriff's office says that they're only investigating allegations that there are pornographic photos of her online. "Basically we're just investigating if these pictures do actually exist," the spokeswoman says. They're also looking into prank calls to Jessi's house that have referenced the alleged photos.
> And the death threats Jessi's mom told us about? "There have been no death threats or threats of harm in any way" towards Jessi, according to the spokeswoman.
> We've personally seen provocative images splashed on 4chan's /b/ message board for users to mock—some that might even border on child porn. Users have also repeatedly mentioned nude pictures of Jessi, though who knows if that's legit since 4chan users are completely anonymous and will say anything to shock.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2010)

> Floridan's



What the fuck is wrong with this state?


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 18, 2010)

> An astonishingly profane rant in which Jessi tells Internet haters to "suck my non-existent penis" and "Get AIDS and die" and hurls epithets no 11-year-old should know.


Sounds like a troll got trolled back and didn't like it.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow..anger issues much?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 18, 2010)

She mooed, so nows she's in the slaughter house.

Bitch deserves it.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2010)

Was funny, until newfags started making death threats and other types of prank calls.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

It's funny how everyone can see the fault in her silly youtube videos but most people overlook the fact that adults/teens are essentially bullying an 11 year old girl. 

If people did that shit out in the open, they'd catch a beating.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Was funny, until newfags started making death threats and shit over the phone.



No no, that's when it got FUNNIER. They aren't serious lol. They're just doing it for the lolz. It's 4chan ffs.



Gunners said:


> It's funny how everyone can see the fault in her silly youtube videos but most people overlook the fact that adults/teens are essentially bullying an 11 year old girl.
> 
> If people did that shit out in the open, they'd catch a beating.



11 year olds (and kids in general) deserve to be taken down a peg. These days they think they know everything and are always right. Besides, it's not like they're doing physical harm to the person, it's just verbal shit that's basically punishing the arrogant bitch. Seriously, check her other videos out, she had this coming.

But you're a liberal "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!" kinda guy so I'm not surprised you'd think they can do no wrong nor that they should be truly punished for their idiocy.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, I've seen the videos.... 


There are just some people that should NEVER have internet access.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 18, 2010)

Well at least she got what she always wanted...attention.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> No no, that's when it got FUNNIER. They aren't serious lol. They're just doing it for the lolz. It's 4chan ffs.



No, raggin on people over the internet where it's easily ignorable, and having *her* get her dad involved funny.

Harrassing people's homes and real lives *including the rest of her family that had nothing to do with the situation* is not, every one of those people who made a death threat should be put in jail, and everyone else who harrassed them IRL should be fined.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

anyone still have the vid?

EDIT: never mind, clicked the link in the OP


----------



## Din (Jul 18, 2010)

My laptop can't use flash at the moment, what happens in the You Dun Goofed video?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> No, raggin on people over the internet where it's easily ignorable, and having her go to her dad is funny.
> 
> Intentionally harrassing people's homes and real lives is not, every one of those people who made a death threat should be put in jail, and everyone else who harrassed them IRL should be fined.



It's WORDS, they should be monitored, true, they should be fined, true. But jail? You're wasting the tax payers money over nothing then. They haven't done anything then, they just made threats. Threats are made by everyone every day  at every hour. Most threats are baseless and not really going to happen. Hell, most of the people (I'll guarantee 99% of them) were just calling for lolz and never meant anything. Were they wrong? Yes. Should they be punished? Yes. But you're wasting the court's time and the people's money by imprisoning them. Fine them, put them on watch for awhile, but not jail. You can't just throw everyone in jail.

Besides, as I said, this is the girl's fault too. She isn't blameless. Maybe she should go to jail for causing all this unneeded drama. She could have ignored it. Or, hell, how about her parents go to prison for failing as parents. You don't just let your pre-teen child do shit they want online. You monitor them and shit. Keep them from even creating this problem. Everyone involved in this is to blame and all of them deserve punishment (the girl and her family are definitely fulfilled of their punishment at this rate), but none of them deserve jail until they PROVE to be a real threat. If someone comes who called (as the family is being watched for their safety) and tries to break in and do real harm? THEN they go to prison. From mere threats alone? No... that's just fascist foolishness.

And her parents are NOT blameless in the matter. In fact, I would say they are the most to blamed for being poor parents. Tired of parents getting away with being poor parents.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll get angry if I watch the video.

Making death threats is going too far. 

I would have extended the Court Order for a long period of time. That's really where the problem began. Young kids socializing with those older than themselves on the web always leads ot issues.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

Look the thing about the net is u can be anyone you want to be and do and say anything you want without the constraints of Social behavior on your shoulders thats the beauty of the Internet.

Offline and in the REAL WORLD You can say what you want but there are times and places to do. Like for example and by no means am I being intentional in this as this is an example Joey jumps out his truck and yells die ^ (use bro) die in the middle of a project filled with predominantly black residents then maybe Joe deserves to have his ass whopped. Ex END.

Being on Networked based forum and discussing sites people will general hurl whatever comes to mind or feed off of whats been posted just because' or because they wanna fuck with you because you've shown how sinsitive you're to insults.

But like Cardboard said some people were born an ass and will only ripen with age unfortunately. And in addition to what Cardboard said no laws were broken until people started calling their home and making death threats.

Nuff Said.'


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> She mooed, so nows she's in the slaughter house.
> 
> Bitch deserves it.



Seriously ?





Gunners said:


> It's funny how everyone can see the fault in her silly youtube videos but most people overlook the fact that adults/teens are essentially bullying an 11 year old girl.
> 
> If people did that shit out in the open, they'd catch a beating.



This.



Vicious-chan said:


> 11 year olds (and kids in general) deserve to be taken down a peg. These days they think they know everything and are always right. Besides, it's not like they're doing physical harm to the person, it's just verbal shit that's basically punishing the arrogant bitch. Seriously, check her other videos out, she had this coming.
> 
> But you're a liberal "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!" kinda guy so I'm not surprised you'd think they can do no wrong nor that they should be truly punished for their idiocy.




In that case I'd rather be a liberal, then w/e the fuck you are. 



Evolet said:


> There are just some people that should NEVER have internet access.



Indeed.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Harrassing people's homes and real lives *including the rest of her family that had nothing to do with the situation* is not, every one of those people who made a death threat should be put in jail, and everyone else who harrassed them IRL should be fined.



This as well.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

I've seen the video. People who say "lol bitch deserved it" wow. you'e a fucking idiot. No matter how much attention you might "want" you should never get death threats by phone calls.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Besides, as I said, this is the girl's fault too. She isn't blameless. Maybe she should go to jail for causing all this unneeded drama. She could have ignored it. Or, hell, how about her parents go to prison for failing as parents. You don't just let your pre-teen child do shit they want online. You monitor them and shit. Keep them from even creating this problem. Everyone involved in this is to blame and all of them deserve punishment (the girl and her family are definitely fulfilled of their punishment at this rate), but none of them deserve jail until they PROVE to be a real threat. If someone comes who called (as the family is being watched for their safety) and tries to break in and do real harm? THEN they go to prison. From mere threats alone? No... that's just fascist foolishness.



Wait, people terrorize her, so she and her family should be put in jail?  Are you fucking psychotic?  

And we have to wait until someone comes within moments of murdering one of them before we decide to do anything about it?  It scares me that people like you exist honestly.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 18, 2010)

CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME!!1!!1 

That dad in the vid is epic


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

I wasn't serious, I was pointing out how stupid you're being too.

No one involved at the moment deserves to go to jail. Threats are just words, IGNORE FUCKING WORDS!! I mean, you can say "I'm going to kill the president" and you're not going to go to jail right away, but you will be monitored until they determine if you're a threat or not. Do the same with anyone who threatens another. But don't put them in jail right away. That's wasting prison space for real criminals who HAVE done real harm as well as wasting the court's time from getting to real cases where they really do need to settle important things.

It's not like I'm saying "do nothing," but I'm not as stupid as you to go "THROW EVERY ONE OF THEM IN JAIL!!!!" without even analyzing the people who called and see if they are even a real threat. Hell, they should still be fined and punished for it, that'll help them show it wasn't right. But jail? You're going too far over nothing.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 18, 2010)

"The consequences will never be the same!"

"Because I back traced it!"

But seriously, the whole situation is fucked up.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the internet


----------



## Sillay (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Ms. Slaughter, now you're famous.
___

I blame this on the parents. If they weren't willing to regularly monitor her internet activity, then that should've meant they thought she was mature enough to handle her own shit.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

honestly, I would have participated in the harassment if i had been in the /b/ thread


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

But thats the TRUTH of the net its all fun and games until your Digital Games MANIFEST into the REAL WORLD and "BITE YOU IN THE ASS HARD."


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2010)

> No one involved at the moment deserves to go to jail. Threats are just words, IGNORE FUCKING WORDS!! I mean, you can say "I'm going to kill the president" and you're not going to go to jail right away, but you will be monitored until they determine if you're a threat or not. Do the same with anyone who threatens another. But don't put them in jail right away. That's wasting prison space for real criminals who HAVE done real harm as well as wasting the court's time from getting to real cases where they really do need to settle important things.



We can argue over how extreme the punishment should be all day, but really that is a waste of time for both of us.  I can happily accept a fine in lieu of jail time for any of the death threats, as long as they are all investigated for the family's security.



> It's not like I'm saying "do nothing," but I'm not as stupid as you to go "THROW EVERY ONE OF THEM IN JAIL!!!!" without even analyzing the people who called and see if they are even a real threat. Hell, they should still be fined and punished for it, that'll help them show it wasn't right. But jail? You're going too far over nothing.



Well, I only even concidered jail time for those making death threats, none of the other harrassers.

People who are actually threatening harm to others is in a different league from people who are just being ass-holes.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

Sillay said:


> Congratulations, Ms. Slaughter, now you're famous.
> ___
> 
> I blame this on the parents. If they weren't willing to regularly monitor her internet activity, then that should've meant they should she was mature enough to handle her own shit.



THIS ffs, parents failed. Girl and family now live with the failing on both their parts. But I do agree find the people who are claiming death threats, give them a scare of possible jail time, force them to pay a fine, and watch them.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

Sillay said:


> I blame this on the parents. If they weren't willing to regularly monitor her internet activity, then that should've meant they should she was mature enough to handle her own shit.



If you put a child in front of a computer without having given it proper guidence before letting it roam into the slums of the internet then.

... Whatever happens is on you cause of your FUCK UP.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Trolling is a art


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Trolling is a art



AND we are the MASTER BLASTER...


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 18, 2010)

Internet Justice - don't talk the talk, if you can't walk the walk.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2010)

She's only 11.

She shouldn't have made the vids that she made but I mean....she is so young.

Stuff really goes too far sometimes.


----------



## Sillay (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> THIS ffs, parents failed. Girl and family now live with the failing on both their parts. But I do agree find the people who are claiming death threats, give them a scare of possible jail time, force them to pay a fine, and watch them.



Definitely. Making death threats to an eleven year old who has proven time and time again that she is not emotionally mature in the slightest bit of all, is just going too far. The internet will be the internet [and shit parents will be shit parents], but please save your death threats for the president, at least? :/

@Hellrasinbrasin
 I would rep you for that if I wasn't a total n00b and had no reputation.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

A combination of two opposite sides that should be doing something else instead of worrying about internet shit.


----------



## Altron (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol lol lol lol lol Just lol


----------



## taiga (Jul 18, 2010)

she acted like an obnoxious twat in the original video.

but she doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Malware (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> - another link related
> 
> Oh 4chan, how you are funny, but how people should really learn to ignore them and their comments. Shame this girl life and her family's lives has gone to hell, but it's kinda her fault to be honest. All I can see now is
> 
> &quot;LEAVE JESSI ALONE!!! *cries*&quot; lol



 Jesus Christ, harassing phone calls and death threats?  I don't give a shit if it was &quot;4 teh lul0rz&quot; nobody deserves death threats over silly internet shit. Once again, I find another reason to hate 4chan.  





Miss Fortune said:


> She mooed, so nows she's in the slaughter house.
> 
> Bitch deserves it.



 lollll calling a 11 year old a "bitch" and that she deserves death threats over silly internet shit. What problems do you have at home?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2010)

taiga said:


> she acted like an obnoxious twat in the original video.
> 
> but she doesn't deserve this.



Yeah, she's only 11. As if 11 year olds are ever that mature and know much about the internet.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

> 11 year olds (and kids in general) deserve to be taken down a peg. These days they think they know everything and are always right. Besides, it's not like they're doing physical harm to the person, it's just verbal shit that's basically punishing the arrogant bitch. Seriously, check her other videos out, she had this coming.
> 
> But you're a liberal "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!" kinda guy so I'm not surprised you'd think they can do no wrong nor that they should be truly punished for their idiocy.


So you think it is appropriate for a a bunch of adults to bully an 11 year old in a pack under the pretense of punishment? I don't care about the videos she posted on youtube, at the end of the day 11 year olds are going to be stupid, immature and arrogant they don't deserve to be harrassed by the world. 

You claim that it is harmless as it is only verbal ignoring the psychological damage it will do to her, how it will now effect her day to day life. There's also a risk of physical damage as her personal information was posted online for all the whack jobs in the world to see. If you bothered to read the article you'd see that she has had threats of violence. 



> But you're a liberal "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!" kinda guy so I'm not surprised you'd think they can do no wrong nor that they should be truly punished for their idiocy.


Shut the fuck up. The fact treating my consideration towards minors as a negativity shows that you are an unthinking buffoon. When you talk about punishing children, it's necessary to consider how it will effect them, if you consider the children's well being after the punishment you would essentially be punishing them for your own sadistic pleasure.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 18, 2010)

The shear amount of fail the people who sent death threats to an 11 year old girl attained is astounding. The dumb things kids do is not something that a 40 year old man should be sending death threats to a child over.

I support Jessie if she wants to make a fool of herself on the internet she has that right. The people who are sending death threats and trying to solicite her for sex should be sent to jail


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 18, 2010)

Even though I've seen this shit happen before I'm still a tad nonplussed by all of this.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 18, 2010)

She should never have put herself out there if she cant take the heat, she challenge the interwebs an got her ass handed to her for it. But making death threats is going a tad bit overboard.


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

i want to slap everyone


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> i want to slap everyone


May I suggest you do so with this lovely poisonous sea urchin?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2010)

Her dad (Billy Mays) is funny. But I honestly can't laugh at some people frightening kids with death threats.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Blaze (Jul 18, 2010)

^             .


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jul 18, 2010)

I think if everything stopped(phone calls and threats), this would be a lesson well learned. Irregardless, this wanted to play big girl on the internet, and she found out what happens when you are no longer anonymous and IRL happens. Karma baby!

 To people saying people aren't serious with threats, No one knows, and threats should be treated seriously IRL. This is just a perfect example of an internet world. This shit would happen to anyone. /?/ people hide behind the anonymous meme, shit would hit the fan if people knew who they were.


----------



## Fran (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh 4chan, 4chan 




I thought I recognized your name


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2010)

In before the auto-tuned remix emerges.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm currently having a conversation with a cyber policeman. Deciding whether I should or should not post.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 18, 2010)

This really went around tumblr, which is how I saw this.

Didn't even think it went this far. This is ridiculous. My only comment was "Get off the internet."


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2010)

Amazing what the people on 4chan can do. The world is at their grasp truly.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> So you think it is appropriate for a a bunch of adults to bully an 11 year old in a pack under the pretense of punishment? I don't care about the videos she posted on youtube, at the end of the day 11 year olds are going to be stupid, immature and arrogant they don't deserve to be harrassed by the world.
> 
> You claim that it is harmless as it is only verbal ignoring the psychological damage it will do to her, how it will now effect her day to day life. There's also a risk of physical damage as her personal information was posted online for all the whack jobs in the world to see. If you bothered to read the article you'd see that she has had threats of violence.
> 
> ...



1) you're assuming everyone harassing her is an adult, I'll bet you most who harassed were teenagers themselves, just as stupid who also deserve to be taken down a peg to mature.

2) Life's tough, wear a helmet. Kids need to go through tough shit to grow up and realize certain things. In this case, the girl will never be posting shit online again like that, she learned a lesson, therefor it was a good thing in the end. She grew up a little because of it.

3) No harm has been done yet, if we're going to punish anyone and everyone for "potential harm they could do" then no one would be out in the world as they'd all be locked up. Your liberal foolishness is getting out of hand. I at least only want to punish people who have ACTUALLY done something. 

4) I've never said there shouldn't be some consideration with minors, but I'm getting sick of the "baby" treatment for kids who are at least in middle school and should have a damn idea of the world by now and how to behave. They might fuck up more than not, but even then they don't get punished as they should by little bitch liberals like yourself. You're going to raise more pussy spoiled rotten brats like so many before you.

I've not condoned the death threats, I just don't ignore the girl is at fault and that her parents are at the most fault in this for failing as parents. The fact you can't see this makes me worried for you as a parent.


----------



## Sindri (Jul 18, 2010)

Once again 4 chan shows everyone why it's such a fucking shit hole.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Oh 4chan, 4chan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamnit. ;_________________________;

It's not my fault i'm a mother hen.

I also never knew you cared enough to actually print screen, cut out my name in paint and upload it.

Do you have a thing for me?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2010)

Autotune and Rap...it was bound to happen:

[YOUTUBE]98Np9hNSIWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran (Jul 18, 2010)

I want a Miku version.




emROARS said:


> Goddamnit. ;_________________________;
> 
> It's not my fault i'm a mother hen.
> 
> ...



Yes  It made me proud that NF is representin' on the 'tube comments.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Yes  It made me proud that NF is representin' on the 'tube comments.



Oh my 

And NF members should be representin' the forum more often.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 18, 2010)

4chan being 4chan.


----------



## The Reason (Jul 18, 2010)

> 3) No harm has been done yet, if we're going to punish anyone and everyone for "potential harm they could do" then no one would be out in the world as they'd all be locked up. Your liberal foolishness is getting out of hand. *I at least only want to punish people who have ACTUALLY done something.*



Well they did do something, they called her house and made death threats. I don't believe they should wait until something serious happens.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2010)

I cannot believe that the father actually yelled at the internet for trolling her daughter !!!!


Yes, he may have the right to be upset.....but still !!!!



I feel bad that the girl's personal life went public, though.  

Even though, the girl played a part in this.....she is clearly only 11 years old and does not have the mental maturity to deserve the death threats that she is receiving.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2010)

damn, she kinda cute


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Autotune and Rap...it was bound to happen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]98Np9hNSIWo[/YOUTUBE]



This is pretty catchy


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I cannot believe that the father actually yelled at the internet for trolling her daughter !!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, he may have the right to be upset.....but still !!!!
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Autotune and Rap...it was bound to happen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]98Np9hNSIWo[/YOUTUBE]



Man  see if anyone can make a chopped and screwed version of that video.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2010)

She fucking had it coming. I mean, come on. Seriously? We all know how fucked up /b/ is.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> No no, that's when it got FUNNIER. They aren't serious lol. They're just doing it for the lolz. It's 4chan ffs.



yeah, around here you lost any right of being considered an intelligent person.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> No no, that's when it got FUNNIER. They aren't serious lol. They're just doing it for the lolz. It's 4chan ffs.



You think death threats to an 11 year old kid and their family is funny?


----------



## RainTree (Jul 18, 2010)

What do you expect, it's 4chan. Just when you think the epitome of troll websites has died, they come back with a friggin vengeance.

+rep to 4chan


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Autotune and Rap...it was bound to happen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]98Np9hNSIWo[/YOUTUBE]



Best parody/remix out atm


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 18, 2010)

4chan never fails to fulfill the role of internet tough guy.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

4chan isn't the internet tough guy

it's the internet hate machine


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 4chan isn't the internet tough guy
> 
> it's the internet hate machine



Not always


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 4chan isn't the internet tough guy



Hard to believe, since they took the regular internet tough guy trademark and bumped it up a notch


----------



## RainTree (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 4chan isn't the internet tough guy
> 
> it's the internet hate machine



On the inside, we're all trolls at something, we just don't like to admit that we troll in secrecy.

The internet fuels the internet.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a troll.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

> 1) you're assuming everyone harassing her is an adult, I'll bet you most who harassed were teenagers themselves, just as stupid who also deserve to be taken down a peg to mature.


No I'm not assuming they're all adults, the post I previously made acknowledged the fact that some were teenagers. 



> 2) Life's tough, wear a helmet. Kids need to go through tough shit to grow up and realize certain things. In this case, the girl will never be posting shit online again like that, she learned a lesson, therefor it was a good thing in the end. She grew up a little because of it.


I wouldn't be surprised if the above sounds cool in the empty upstairs, in reality the above proves that you have no idea how to scale things. Having your life ruined, getting harassed outdoors, death threats isn't something a kid should have to go through. You keep talking about people being pampered and what not but the words you spout gives the impression of someone who was for the most part sheltered but is conceited enough to believe they had the meanest upbringing imaginable.

Would you justify a man cutting out his child's tongue for swearing? 



> 3) No harm has been done yet, if we're going to punish anyone and everyone for "potential harm they could do" then no one would be out in the world as they'd all be locked up. Your liberal foolishness is getting out of hand. I at least only want to punish people who have ACTUALLY done something.


What does me being a ''liberal'' have to do with anything.  A complete liberal approach in this situation would be to allow people to continue with their threats ''as they are simply expressing themselves''. I'm acknowledging the fact that you can't have complete freedom of speech, in a sense you could say I'm being conservative with how much freedom I think an individual should have when it comes to speech. 

It doesn't matter that no harm has been done, certain behaviour can be classified as inciting violence which is a crime, making threats to someone can amount to an ABH and GBH. Stop trying to argue that the individuals would be locked up based on their potential to commit a crime when an offence has already been committed. 

Further more where did I state the individuals sending the threats should be punished, don't get me wrong I do think those making death threats, threats of rape and posting her private information should be punished I'm just pointing out the fact that besides being incorrect in your terminology, you made a huge assumption.


> 4) I've never said there shouldn't be some consideration with minors, but I'm getting sick of the "baby" treatment for kids who are at least in middle school and should have a damn idea of the world by now and how to behave. They might fuck up more than not, but even then they don't get punished as they should by little bitch liberals like yourself. You're going to raise more pussy spoiled rotten brats like so many before you.


You're as hard as scones aren't you? The fact that you put ''Think of the baby'' in quotation to show your disgust is proof that you think the child's well being is a non issue, it shows that you're a block head who believes in punishing people just to show a tough stance towards unacceptable behaviour.

It's incorrect to say I'm giving her the baby treatment as I'm not suggesting that her actions are appropriate and that she shouldn't be punished. I'm simply stating that the behaviour that followed her actions were extreme and unacceptable. It in no way indicates that I would spoil my child, it simply shows that I would be angry if someone threatened by child's physical and psychological well being something a responsible parent would do. 

You have a lot of growing up to do. 



> I've not condoned the death threats, I just don't ignore the girl is at fault and that her parents are at the most fault in this for failing as parents. The fact you can't see this makes me worried for you as a parent.


The above makes me laugh when reading the post. It's as though you realise the stupidity of your opinion so you discreetly change how you have interpreted things in the summary of my post. You made the death threats out to be a trivial issue and I never said the girl was faultless. The fact that you're trying to save face amuses me.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2010)

internet would be pointless and boring without trolls and porn


----------



## TSC (Jul 18, 2010)

The video of the father had me LOLing


----------



## RainTree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm a troll.





RAGING BONER said:


> internet would be pointless and boring without trolls and porn



Hence what I said.

The internet fuels the internet, we're all trolls.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> It's WORDS, they should be monitored, true, they should be fined, true. But jail? You're wasting the tax payers money over nothing then. They haven't done anything then, they just made threats. Threats are made by everyone every day  at every hour. Most threats are baseless and not really going to happen. Hell, most of the people (I'll guarantee 99% of them) were just calling for lolz and never meant anything. Were they wrong? Yes. Should they be punished? Yes. But you're wasting the court's time and the people's money by imprisoning them. Fine them, put them on watch for awhile, but not jail. You can't just throw everyone in jail.
> 
> Besides, as I said, this is the girl's fault too. She isn't blameless. Maybe she should go to jail for causing all this unneeded drama. She could have ignored it. Or, hell, how about her parents go to prison for failing as parents. You don't just let your pre-teen child do shit they want online. You monitor them and shit. Keep them from even creating this problem. Everyone involved in this is to blame and all of them deserve punishment (the girl and her family are definitely fulfilled of their punishment at this rate), but none of them deserve jail until they PROVE to be a real threat. If someone comes who called (as the family is being watched for their safety) and tries to break in and do real harm? THEN they go to prison. From mere threats alone? No... that's just fascist foolishness.
> 
> And her parents are NOT blameless in the matter. In fact, I would say they are the most to blamed for being poor parents. Tired of parents getting away with being poor parents.



What and the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> What and the fuck are you smoking?



How about a reply and not a bullshit cop-out one like that? The guy has a good point.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Hard to believe, since they took the regular internet tough guy trademark and bumped it up a notch



I think you and I have different definition of internet tough guy.

Cuz to me, ITGs are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who are all talk and don't back anything up.

@Echo

eh

@RainTree

oh ho ho

Very well spoken.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2010)

You know all of this brings back so many memories of Love, Friendship, IRC and Flame WARS that knew no end said the razor bladed edged Oroborus.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Well Gecka you have to admit, more than a Hate machine they're simply a try-too-hard-to-be-trolling machine.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How about a reply and not a bullshit cop-out one like that? The guy has a good point.



Im mainly talking about the middle part about punishing the parents for this by throwing them in jail.

The first paragraph is fine and the end is fine.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Bro, proofread your shit and the persons your quoting. The part you're talking about is an obvious hyperbole.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

Echø said:


> Bro, proofread your shit and the persons your quoting. The part you're talking about is an obvious hyperbole.



Even so, but threats are to be taken serious too. Threatening to commit any bodily harm to any one or even threatening to damage their property is a crime its called Terroristic Threat.




definitions.uslegal.com said:


> A terroristic threat is a crime generally involving a threat to commit violence communicated with the intent to terrorize another, to cause evacuation of a building, or to cause serious public inconvenience, in reckless disregard of the risk of causing such terror or inconvenience. It may mean an offense against property or involving danger to another person that may include but is not limited to recklessly endangering another person, harassment, stalking, ethnic intimidation, and criminal mischief.
> 
> The following is an example of a Texas statute dealing with terroristic threats:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Hand Banana; welcome to the fucking internet. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? I've had a group of people call my house and tell me they were gonna kill me. Scary shit? Yeah. But you know full well when posting anything on the internet(on fucking 4chan??) that your shit will be found and shown to people. Of course, she's a kid, but what are they going to do? I mean come on.


----------



## SwordKing (Jul 19, 2010)

Good grief... 

What happned to the days when 4chan was just a place to look at anime girls in skimpy outfits and funny animated gifs?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

Echø said:


> Hand Banana; welcome to the fucking internet. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? I've had a group of people call my house and tell me they were gonna kill me. Scary shit? Yeah. But you know full well when posting anything on the internet(on fucking 4chan??) that your shit will be found and shown to people. Of course, she's a kid, but what are they going to do? I mean come on.



Thank you Ambassador Echo, for you see i spent most of my time on intranets. So I never been exposed to the real world.

Any hoot, my post contradicts his statement. I'm not sure what you're doing to get constant death threats, but the moment someone calls my house telling me they are going to kill me, I have to look at priorities. I don't have children on my own yet, but I do play a handful role in taking care of my family. So when that happens I will look to the proper law authorities to handle their job. Which is to enforce the law.

You can spout all the nonsense you want about what goes on in the world of the internet, but truth be told what they did was against the law.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG LAWL
how did her address and # get out???
 11 yr old should know better not to give info to strangers

she shouldn't be on 4chan anyways//


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Hand Banana; welcome to the fucking internet. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? I've had a group of people call my house and tell me they were gonna kill me. Scary shit? Yeah. But you know full well when posting anything on the internet(on fucking 4chan??) that your shit will be found and shown to people. Of course, she's a kid, but what are they going to do? I mean come on.



You may not think it may actually happen but it does. The internet is a VERY dangerous place when people know your address.

Just remember if a astronaut can go nuts and drive thousands of miles wearing a diaper to fuck someone up you definitely shouldnt put it above internet trolls.

Why the hell are people threatening death over such a stupid thing anyways?


----------



## The Reason (Jul 19, 2010)

Careful, be nice to one another or... they'll put you on 4chan!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 19, 2010)

I would love to spam this on her myspace


----------



## The Reason (Jul 19, 2010)

Tell 4chan to do it.

Edit: Jk.


----------



## Din (Jul 19, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> My laptop can't use flash at the moment, what happens in the You Dun Goofed video?



Still waiting for a kind soul to answer.


----------



## The Reason (Jul 19, 2010)

Basically the dad is just yelling at the webcam which is suppose to be targeted at the people who's messing with her. While the "victim" is sitting on the side just crying, saying some things I didn't quite understand.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Still waiting for a kind soul to answer.



Father rages, says "You dun goofed" while daughter has emotional breakdown. 

I loled at the father raging. Isn't the minimum age for most sites like youtube 13? Perhaps you shouldn't let your daughter join/view sites she's too young for.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

The Reason said:


> Well they did do something, they called her house and made death threats. I don't believe they should wait until something serious happens.



They haven't actually done a damn thing to them. Empty threats (as far as anyone can see) is really nothing to get worried about. Maybe I don't care about mere threats cause I've seen plenty of people threaten bullshit and do nothing and more people who do violence be the ones who say nothing, but threats are just words to me and simply pointless. They shouldn't be ignored by the authorities, not at all, but they shouldn't be put in jail for meaningless threats.



Mist Puppet said:


> You think death threats to an 11 year old kid and their family is funny?



I think it's funny people even think 4chan is a threat at all, you're just a fool. Ignore the trolls and you won't be bothered. Don't ignore the death threats, but don't punish them more than a fine and a visit by the cops to say "we're watching you" (and watch them for awhile, not invasion of privacy, but monitor their movements) and scare em from being stupid like that again with dumb threats.



Gunners said:


> No I'm not assuming they're all adults, the post I previously made acknowledged the fact that some were teenagers.



Really? cause the only thing I saw was you stating they were all adults.



Gunners said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the above sounds cool in the empty upstairs, in reality the above proves that you have no idea how to scale things. Having your life ruined, getting harassed outdoors, death threats isn't something a kid should have to go through. You keep talking about people being pampered and what not but the words you spout gives the impression of someone who was for the most part sheltered but is conceited enough to believe they had the meanest upbringing imaginable.



I'll guarantee you her life is HARDLY ruined. It'll be a little tumultuous for awhile, but it won't be anything she won't grow past and live on through. People assuming this kinda shit ruins a person's life must have lived through some really weak shit in life. I've gone through a lot of shit that's as bad as this and I'm living fine. I'd say in some ways it's worse, in others it's not, depends though. And I don't think my parents really were bad at all nor do I think I had a mean upbringing by them, but I had to deal with a lot of shit from a lot of people elsewhere and I got by fine.



Gunners said:


> Would you justify a man cutting out his child's tongue for swearing?



No, see that's actual bodily harm to a person, I don't justify that.



Gunners said:


> What does me being a ''liberal'' have to do with anything.  A complete liberal approach in this situation would be to allow people to continue with their threats ''as they are simply expressing themselves''. I'm acknowledging the fact that you can't have complete freedom of speech, in a sense you could say I'm being conservative with how much freedom I think an individual should have when it comes to speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siyrean (Jul 19, 2010)

oh man, i saw this yesterday and then watched the original video, i agree the girl deserved to be trolled to hell online, however making death threats over a phone to her home? idiots that immature deserve to get caught. seriously, of all the creative prank calls you could make, that's what they come up with?

and the father just  pure internet fail there. what the hell did he think that would accomplish? had they ignored it, the trolls would've got bored and moved on. what he did was possibly the worst thing you could in such a situation.

i'm glad that the artical said child services is now involved. i really don't think children that young should be allowed to video blog, way too many creeps out there and the fact that she's a raging attention whore... i mean there's one pic out there with her topless except for her hands... shit that girl needed a smack across the head.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

4chan has nothing better to do than this?

Seriously, fucking control yourselves.

What a joke 4chan looks like over this. They're probably pretty proud of themselves, sitting in their parent's basements making death threats.

It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. Wastes of oxygen, and bleach in the gene pool.


----------



## abcd (Jul 19, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> OMG LAWL
> how did her address and # get out???
> 11 yr old should know better not to give info to strangers
> 
> she shouldn't be on 4chan anyways//



She was not on 4chan ... It was tumblr that started it and and made her cry ... 4chan only started after that video where she was crying.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2010)

What is an 11 year old doing with social networking accounts?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What is an 11 year old doing with social networking accounts?



Estimatedly a good million (at least) of kids younger than the age requirement use facebook. A pretty low end estimate if you ask me


----------



## Feuer (Jul 19, 2010)

The Vid was epic, what followed after the Vid wasn't.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

Law said:


> 4chan has nothing better to do than this?
> 
> Seriously, fucking control yourselves.
> 
> ...



Parent's basement lol never heard that one before


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Parent's basement lol never heard that one before



Call me when it stops being true.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Law said:


> Call me when it stops being true.


Whats your phone number?


----------



## abcd (Jul 19, 2010)

Law said:


> Call me when it stops being true.



generalizing the anonymus


----------



## Xion (Jul 19, 2010)

I actually find it kind of sad that people harass others to the point that they start crying about it. But maybe I'm in a more sensibly-minded minority here.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Xion said:


> I actually find it kind of sad that people harass others to the point that they start crying about it. But maybe I'm in a more sensibly-minded minority here.


No, u just don't have a sense of humor. We live in the age of doing things for the lulz.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

abcd said:


> generalizing the anonymus



I'd say pretty much the same thing for the general populous of these forums. It's not much different.

People who have no power in real life, generating online power and abusing it.

Get shoved inside your own locker during school enough times...

The funny part is the other losers who think it's cool.


----------



## Charade You Are (Jul 19, 2010)

abcd said:


> She was not on 4chan ... It was tumblr that started it and and made her cry ... 4chan only started after that video where she was crying.



Yeah, here's pretty much the whole story: 



I do find it odd that the more popular video of him ranting isn't even the one where he says "You done goofed" yet its still titled that way


----------



## iander (Jul 19, 2010)

Dad getting upset at trolls is funny but everything else is pathetic really.  There is a line and for this family it has been passed.


----------



## g_core18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, /b/


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, that was pretty mean for her favorite band to be crackin on her.
Not a pretty smart move on their behalf


----------



## Charade You Are (Jul 19, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> Okay, that was pretty mean for her favorite band to be crackin on her on her.
> Not a pretty smart move on their behalf



I think 4chan is also targeting the members of the band too.


----------



## Geek (Jul 19, 2010)

Law said:


> 4chan has nothing better to do than this?
> 
> Seriously, fucking control yourselves.
> 
> ...



Your a wastes of oxegen, and bleach in the gene pool. (????!?!?!)

I dunno lol but thats what you are.


----------



## abcd (Jul 19, 2010)

Law said:


> I'd say pretty much the same thing for the general populous of these forums. It's not much different.
> 
> *People who have no power in real life*, generating online power and abusing it.
> 
> ...








and the news at OP


----------



## siyrean (Jul 19, 2010)

Law said:


> 4chan has nothing better to do than this?



You have to ask that? Seriously?

I'm willing to bet that most of us here has spent at least some time over at /b/ if out of nothing else but morbid curiosity. It's something to do when bored.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

This girl could make a website, put nothing but advertisements and a youtube clip on it and get millions of hits = generate $$$.

I hope she uses her 30 seconds of fame, wisely.

If 4chan attacked her and only succeeded in making her rich and famous, I could fap and lol to that.  I do like one stop shopping.

Of course, what advertiser would _want_ to be affiliated with _her_?


----------



## zuul (Jul 19, 2010)

The internet is full of psychos.

I won't play the apologist for a bunch of deranged people bullying a little girl and her family about petty matter.

I hope some of them get will be caught and get a public ass-whooping.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope the girl's parents give her a public ass-whooping. Maybe if they did that before she wouldn't be using sites she's not old enough for.


----------



## firefist (Jul 19, 2010)

no matter how idiotic someone acts on the internet, that's no reason to send them death threats.


----------



## Elias (Jul 19, 2010)

ya done goof'd


----------



## Xion (Jul 19, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> No, u just don't have a sense of humor. We live in the age of doing things for the lulz.



Yet you are a Prohibitionist essentially.

For the lulz indeed.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

Kinda sad I never got to see the 4chan board for this. Then again I never go there so not like I was going to. It would have probably been funny to read.

Edit: Wow, sure hope this rumor is fake


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What the fuck is wrong with this state?



seems like it's getting worse by the minute 

i doubt the claim that she's 11, i'd say 14 at the very least. 

consequences will never be the same.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 19, 2010)

Bad parenting ftw.


----------



## Malware (Jul 19, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> 4chan is godly. Every meme came from there. They organize epic movements, like unblocking pr0n under the name justin bieber. (Private videos. So at a certain time, EVERYONE makes it public, and little children are exposed   )
> 
> Tubgirl, goatsce, meatspin, screamers, its a trap, lol cats, lolpears, everything is from there. It's where people who post for a decade are still newfags. One kid from my school spent hours junior year trolling when the stress got to him. He became a freak, and it ruined his life/made it better. Depends on your interpretation.



I disagree. 4chan sucks ass. :3


----------



## PisOgPapir (Jul 19, 2010)

I find this absolutely hilarious.

I'm such a bad person.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

> Really? cause the only thing I saw was you stating they were all adults.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> It's funny how everyone can see the fault in her silly youtube videos but most people overlook the fact that adults/*teens* are essentially bullying an 11 year old girl.


I don't like quoting myself so in the future read. 


> I was foolishly rolling you in with another, so sorry about that. But I don't think jail time is in order for them, I think it'd be a waste of the the tax payer's money. If you must, court order their asses to therapy on THEIR dime. At least it'll be a punishment as well as something to help em. It's better than locking them up (as many here do) and better than ignoring what they did wrong (which no one should do).
> 
> Still, I find words to be just that, words. Actions are where there's a problem, words are said should be just "monitor them and, if need be, make them seek help" but nothing so far as jail time.



It would cost the tax man money, at the same time I'd be happy seeing an individual making threats of death and rape go to prison. The threats alone are an offence, but the actions can also amount to assault crimes as I previously mentioned. 

You can go ahead and say ''Words are words'' but in some cases they can do more damage than assault. This is one of those cases, I'm pretty sure the damage this girl has suffered psychologically is worse than someone pushing her to the ground or punching her in the face.



> I'll guarantee you her life is HARDLY ruined. It'll be a little tumultuous for awhile, but it won't be anything she won't grow past and live on through. People assuming this kinda shit ruins a person's life must have lived through some really weak shit in life. I've gone through a lot of shit that's as bad as this and I'm living fine. I'd say in some ways it's worse, in others it's not, depends though. And I don't think my parents really were bad at all nor do I think I had a mean upbringing by them, but I had to deal with a lot of shit from a lot of people elsewhere and I got by fine.


Thanks for proving that you are a conceited individual who thinks he is toughened by life's tribulations. 



> No, see that's actual bodily harm to a person, I don't justify that


Then you shouldn't justify these actions as their actions can amount to actual bodily harm. The world isn't as unsophisticated as it once was, psychological damage don't to an individual is now considered by the courts. 




> A responsible parent would have kept their child this young from even getting in this situation. They aren't responsible parents. In fact, it seems they are supporting her in every way, even ignoring the fact SHE brought this on them. You seem to be of the same mindset of them and others where it's never your child's fault and they've done no wrong. That's just how it's seemed to be with you to me. It's how so many seem to be with their kids and it's a terrible foolish failing from so many parents. If you don't, fine.


Seeing as I'm not giving the parents acclaim for their parental skills it is unnecessary for you to give me a lecture on what a responsible parent would do. Don't wrongly interpret my post to give you an angle to argue from. 



> Lol, as do you.


I don't deny the fact that I have growing up to do. The difference between me and you is the fact that I don't have the mindset of an angry 15 year old who suddenly became exposed to the world's problems. 



> Hardly, I've said nothing different. I never once said the death threats were ok nor did I say they were fine. I found it amusing people even took 4chan seriously cause this is the shit they do. Make baseless threats and verbal attacks with no real teeth behind them. They're easy to ignore and you won't have any worry from them.


When people have your address and home telephone number it isn't something you can easily ignore. You said ''I never said death threats were okay'' that's not really what I'm getting at, I'm saying you are making the death threats out to be a trivial issue which you prove in the following sentence by saying ''I found it amusing that people even took 4chan seriously''.



> I just was more trying to get people (since so many were just lashing out at 4chan) to realize that the girl and her parents are as fault in this too. Many people in our modern era like to ignore that there are two sides to be blamed in any incident. They liked to villainies one while victimize the other. I choose to try and point out that both are villains in this (but I won't dare say 4chan are victims, they certainly aren't).


People acknowledged the girls stupid behaviour. It's just that people are able to be rationale and come to the conclusion that people who should know better making death threats, threats of rape and making an 11 year old girls life unbearable is worse than some kid being a brat online.


----------



## UX7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Its all fun and games until someone gets emotionally hurt


----------



## Draffut (Jul 19, 2010)

Echø said:


> Hand Banana; welcome to the fucking internet. It sucks, but what are you gonna do? I've had a group of people call my house and tell me they were gonna kill me. Scary shit? Yeah. But you know full well when posting anything on the internet(on fucking 4chan??) that your shit will be found and shown to people. Of course, she's a kid, but what are they going to do? I mean come on.



She didn't post her shit on 4chan.  She put it on Youtube, anon put it on 4chan.

And if you have people calling your house about that, and you didn't take action by calling the police, that is on you.

Raggin on her over the internet where she it's ignorable it is funny (and even funnier when she doesn't ignore it).

Taking it out of the internet and harrassing her and her family's real lives is an entirely different situation.  Especially the death threats.  People constantly calling your home and making death threats is not ignorable, as you yourself said, it's scary shit.

What do they do? fining every person who prank called them or made a death threat is a start.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 19, 2010)

> I think it's funny people even think 4chan is a threat at all, you're just a fool.



I think it's funny that you think that this girl and her family would understand the intricacies of 4chan.  As far as they know these people calling them could be incredibly violent and deranged individuals.



> I'll guarantee you her life is HARDLY ruined. It'll be a little tumultuous for awhile, but it won't be anything she won't grow past and live on through



So, if I break your arm with a baseball bat, I should not be punished because it will be fixed eventually, and you will go on perfectly fine?



siyrean said:


> You have to ask that? Seriously?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that most of us here has spent at least some time over at /b/ if out of nothing else but morbid curiosity. It's something to do when bored.



Been a /b/tard for ages.  Doesn't make this acceptable.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 19, 2010)

Rule #1: Respect the internet and it will respect you back. 

She broke this rule and is now suffering the consequences. 

Also, is it really that hard to ignore these people?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my /B/ROTHERS did an excellent job. she publicly said all haters could give her glock a blowjob and she would turn their brains into red jelly iirc.

so, some people probably didn't take no shit and called her out. Oh she's 11, who gives a fuck. she wants to be a badass, let her see what the job requires. mental fortitude.

I wasn't so violent, but I gave her Tumblr a nice talkin to. told her to go home, drink some milk, and get back on the interwebz when she is ready for it. bitch shoulda been on a disney forum or nick.com or some shit. not Vloging. that is for people who are ready to have themselves critisized.

the 4chan does not hate exclusively. we loved boxxy so much that she couldn't handle it. 4chan is just a machine, independent of it's makers will that just keeps going in any random direction. some rage against the machine, and some say god is the machine.


----------



## UX7 (Jul 19, 2010)

I think both parties are at fault here  I'll break it down.

*The girl and her parents:*

- Why aren't the parents monitoring what the child does online?  The internet is great and all when you know what you are doing. The in's and out's are essential. The interwebz is like a candy store in which a lot of those candy look great and nice but inside them there is broken glass when you eat them  You develop an instinct on what looks too risky and what looks great after couple of years. But probably the parents and the girls were beginners, therefore, they chose to play the game and in the process got fucked big time. Those people seriously did not know what they were getting themselves into when they chose to reveal their faces with youtube 

*4chan community:*

- Sure its fun to do things for the lulz  and all but death threats? I'm not impressed.  Especially if it involves an immature child that takes things to heart. There is a level where you can take these stuff.


*My overall opinion:*

The girl brought this to herself. What do you expect the interweb to do when it hears this girl cries out that she is "perfect in every way" and "you guys are just jealous"? If you trolled the internet it will trolled you back big time 

/essay somebody better givemme rep for me essay


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2010)

Toreno said:


> Also, is it really that hard to ignore these people?



When you're young, beridden with the thought of your personal information being in the wrong hands, and receiving death threads, yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe she can write a book and sell it on eBay.


----------



## Sora (Jul 19, 2010)

one of my 4channer friends said she posted naked pictures of herself in 4chan
e_e


----------



## Malware (Jul 19, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Oh my /B/ROTHERS did an excellent job. she publicly said all haters could give her glock a blowjob and she would turn their brains into red jelly iirc.



who cares? 




> so, some people probably didn't take no shit and called her out. Oh  she's 11, who gives a fuck. she wants to be a badass, let her see what  the job requires. mental fortitude.


It *does* matter if she's 11, dumbass. Many people pretend to be badass on the internet or make shitty YT videos raging. That doesn't call for death threats. It only makes you look like a greasy no-life who has nothing better to do besides sending death threats to child.



> I wasn't so violent, but I gave her Tumblr a nice talkin to. told her to  go home, drink some milk, and get back on the interwebz when she is  ready for it.


BRAVO YOU INSULTED SOME ONE ON YOUR COMPUTER~!



> bitch shoulda been on a disney forum or nick.com or some  shit. not Vloging. that is for people who are ready to have themselves  critisized.


You have a point, vlogging IS for someone who is ready to have themselves criticized. But it doesn't matter, she can go on any website she wants to.

also, way to go on calling a child a bitch. You are so awesome and edgy.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

As far as 11 year olds go, they shouldn't be on the internet trying to show off their non-existent cleavage in the first place.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> one of my 4channer friends said she posted naked pictures of herself in 4chan
> e_e



If she did she would go to jail for possession of child pornography even if it i herself in the pics.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

She did. They were ALMOST naked. She was pulling her shirt up and flashing her underwear.

Cardboard Jewsuke doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about. Breaking someone's arm is a little different than petty fucking threats over the phone. OH GAWD DEY HAZ HER ADDRESS. Yeah well she had a facebook before so it wouldn't have been too fucking difficult to find that out anyways. It's the internet. It's risky. If you don't like it then don't go on it, and if you're going to have a fucking hemorrhoid like Daddy did, then you should watch what your kids do online for fucks sake.

You go to /b/ regularly, so I don't expect you to really give a darn sincey ou creep and crawl in the feces of the internet, but in all honesty it's her own fucking fault. Pandora opened the box, good fuckin riddance.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> 4chan is godly. Every meme came from there. They organize epic movements, like unblocking pr0n under the name justin bieber. (Private videos. So at a certain time, EVERYONE makes it public, and little children are exposed   )
> 
> Tubgirl, goatsce, meatspin, screamers, its a trap, lol cats, lolpears, everything is from there. It's where people who post for a decade are still newfags. One kid from my school spent hours junior year trolling when the stress got to him. He became a freak, and it ruined his life/made it better. Depends on your interpretation.
> 
> ...



This is a bad post.

You should feel bad for posting it.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> If she did she would go to jail for possession of child pornography even if it i herself in the pics.


Whoa dude, that's a whole other discussion for another time/thread. 

But if there are indeed nudes of her then this story has become more interesting to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

I was going to post them because they aren't technically nudes, but they are indeed scandalous. And I got warned last time for posting underage tease pics.  And they were anime. 

wait, isn't Zaxxon's entire fucking SET loli?! WTF.


----------



## zuul (Jul 19, 2010)

I cannot understand how people can actually say the death threats are all right and legitimate ways of retaliating to a narcissist little girl playing the internet tough guy.



It's on a totally different scale from simply insulting annoying people on the internet. People who do that sort of shit have issues and they deserve to be punished  to understand that this kind of behaviour is creepy and socially unacceptable.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I was going to post them because they aren't technically nudes, but they are indeed scandalous. And I got warned last time for posting underage tease pics.  And they were anime.
> 
> wait, isn't Zaxxon's entire fucking SET loli?! WTF.



I utterly disgusted by Zaxxon's signature, for the record.



In my country, it's considered child pornography, and thus I'm breaking the law every time I have to see his disgusting signature.

As far as the laws for the US goes: 
In response to Ashcroft v. Free Speech Coalition, Congress passed the PROTECT Act of 2003 (also dubbed the Amber Alert Law) and it was signed into law on April 30, 2003 by then president George W. Bush. The law enacted 18 U.S.C. ? 1466A, which criminalizes material that has "*a visual depiction of any kind, including a drawing, cartoon, sculpture or painting*", that "depicts a minor engaging in sexually explicit conduct and is "obscene" or "depicts an image that is, or appears to be, of a minor engaging in ... sexual intercourse ... and lacks serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value".

As far as the definition of child pornography goes:
"Child pornography is the visual representation of minors under the age of 18 engaged in sexual activity or the visual representation of minors engaging in lewd or *erotic behavior designed to arouse the viewer's sexual interest*"

It's child porn, as legally defined and I am speechless to why shit isn't removed already.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2010)

Echø said:


> I was going to post them because they aren't technically nudes, but they are indeed scandalous. And I got warned last time for posting underage tease pics.  And they were anime.
> 
> wait, isn't Zaxxon's entire fucking SET loli?! WTF.



Are the pics like the ones on encyclopediadramatica? If so don't post them. No point in getting banned over non-fap-worthy pics.

EDIT: @AfterGlow: This site is hosted in Germany, not the U.S..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> She did. They were ALMOST naked. She was pulling her shirt up and flashing her underwear.
> 
> Cardboard Jewsuke doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about. Breaking someone's arm is a little different than petty fucking threats over the phone. OH GAWD DEY HAZ HER ADDRESS. Yeah well she had a facebook before so it wouldn't have been too fucking difficult to find that out anyways. It's the internet. It's risky. If you don't like it then don't go on it, and if you're going to have a fucking hemorrhoid like Daddy did, then you should watch what your kids do online for fucks sake.
> 
> You go to /b/ regularly, so I don't expect you to really give a darn sincey ou creep and crawl in the feces of the internet, but in all honesty it's her own fucking fault. Pandora opened the box, good fuckin riddance.





Ech? said:


> I was going to post them because they aren't technically nudes, but they are indeed scandalous. And I got warned last time for posting underage tease pics.  And they were anime.
> 
> wait, isn't Zaxxon's entire fucking SET loli?! WTF.




The point is the law is the law. You can call the threats whatever kind of threats you want. but its against the law to threaten someone in that manor. Also erm... post said pics. They will be um...used to research purposes.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 19, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Kinda sad I never got to see the 4chan board for this. Then again I never go there so not like I was going to. It would have probably been funny to read.
> 
> Edit: Wow, sure hope this rumor is fake





			
				 Article said:
			
		

> They spammed her Facebook, Twitter and MySpace accounts and *had pizzas sent to her house.
> *


Dude that is just....


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 19, 2010)

lol she has so many rumors. How the hell did she get so famous?...
Because her videos shouldn't have that much viewers.-_-
dem rumors aint true


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Are the pics like the ones on encyclopediadramatica? If so don't post them. No point in getting banned over non-fap-worthy pics.
> 
> EDIT: @AfterGlow: This site is hosted in Germany, not the U.S..



Great, I was wondering what country the site was hosted in.



It isn't allowed in Germany either, and is punishable with up to five years of prison.


----------



## syrup (Jul 19, 2010)

I commemorate 4chan on finally doing something amusing again...so much cancer recently nice to see them taking a step back towards the /b/ they use to / should be. Also LMAO nice to see a bitch get what she deserved...and yes I don't give a darn if she is 11 maybe it will help her grow the fuck up ...or maybe she will create a brain slushy and not xP LMFAO...and to all of the "OMG you are ruining some kids life wahhh" people...there are over 6.5 billion other meat sacks on this earth that can take her place...she has done more with her life by amusing thousands than she probably would have done in her insignificant 80 or so years on this earth anyways.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay... 11 year old bitch said some foul words on Youtube, trolls found her e-mail and got her information, bitch and her father whine on Youtube.

The story gets some info and they try to go into police custody.

From the other info I got, I believe she took nude pictures of herself and posted them online.

All in all, I say the bitch deserved it. Not only because it deflated her big head but because she's learning of the consequences of internet use.

However, I do believe the trolling went too far... Expect her on Dr. Phil.



Four Final thoughts:

1. The girl has a massive ego. Then again, she's a pre-teen girl. That is natural.
2. Why did this girl post nudes on the internet? I assume she didn't think about it.
3. Who gave her a webcam in the first place?
4. This story would not have as much highlight, had it been a boy.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 19, 2010)

Jesus, she was 11? She looks older than me 
And this is a waste of public money, she deserves everything she gets for rising to the trolls. If she just backed the fuck down and left things alone, none of this shit would have happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Jesus, she was 11? She looks older than me
> And this is a waste of public money, she deserves everything she gets for rising to the trolls. If she just backed the fuck down and left things alone, none of this shit would have happened.



Yeah my friend was saying she looked really old, I don't really see it in those videos. 

Apparently she had a lot of fake accounts and there's even some videos and photos she posted some places that were just straight up child porn. 

Seems like the people that should be getting threats are her parents.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 19, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Okay... 11 year old bitch said some foul words on Youtube, trolls found her e-mail and got her information, bitch and her father whine on Youtube.
> 
> The story gets some info and they try to go into police custody.



You skipped the actual relivant part about people harrassing her entire family and making death threats.



> Breaking someone's arm is a little different than petty fucking threats over the phone.



A.  How do you know that every threat is petty?  Do you personally know every person who called her?

B.  Of course they are different.  But you said that since she will get over the threats eventually, the exact same can be said of me breaking your arm.

And I am curious what you went through that was worse than this?  And was it while you were an emotionally and hormonially unstable 11 year old?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I remember this girl. The one that cried on the internet how she was to go an hero and got her father to scream hillarious crap like

"I BACKTRACED THE INTERWEBS AND CALLED THE POLICE"

or

"CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME AGAIN"

Fucking hillarious. You just gotta know how the net rolls.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You skipped the actual relivant part about people harrassing her entire family and making death threats.



And the pizzas.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 19, 2010)

The cyber police have been notified :rofl

But the dad appearing in that vid... talk about pouring gasoline onto the fire.


----------



## Crackers (Jul 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It's funny how everyone can see the fault in her silly youtube videos but most people overlook the fact that adults/teens are essentially bullying an 11 year old girl.
> 
> If people did that shit out in the open, they'd catch a beating.


Pretty much this. 

I mean, I'm not going to bother waste my time and look up her videos just to see all this other additional information people keep bringing up because I really don't care how much of an ego she has or how much of a bitchy troll she really is to have "deserved" this. It just seems awfully extreme (and a total waste of time) to be "trolling" a girl her age and her family in such ways. 

I especially feel bad for her parents.


----------



## webb415 (Jul 19, 2010)

No thats something to look at.


----------



## Menace (Jul 19, 2010)

> They spammed her Facebook, Twitter and MySpace accounts and had pizzas sent to her house.



Wouldn't a pizza shop have noticed several different numbers with different voices ordering food and giving the same adress? I'd imagine they'd have reported such a thing, or at least ignored the calls.

Unless 4Chan had an inside man.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 19, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> And the pizzas.


Glad I wasn't the only one who's eye that caught.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Crackers said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> I mean, I'm not going to bother waste my time and look up her videos just to see all this other additional information people keep bringing up because I really don't care how much of an ego she has or how much of a bitchy troll she really is to have "deserved" this. It just seems awfully extreme (and a total waste of time) to be "trolling" a girl her age and her family in such ways.
> 
> I especially feel bad for her parents.



You mean her failed parents that has let their 11 year old girl use the computer unsupervised, so she has been able to upload  child porn as well as been trolling the shit out of youtube, which of course eventually lead to her getting a taste of what happens when you piss off enough people, despite her age?

Yeah, I feel so sorry for those inbred fucktards and their failure at parenting. They deserve everything they get for not putting a leash on their out of control brat.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Wouldn't a pizza shop have noticed several different numbers with different voices ordering food and giving the same adress? I'd imagine they'd have reported such a thing, or at least ignored the calls.
> 
> Unless 4Chan had an inside man.



That makes the least bit sense. Why would a pizza place care who calls? They get an order and deliver it.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 19, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Wouldn't a pizza shop have noticed several different numbers with different voices ordering food and giving the same adress? I'd imagine they'd have reported such a thing, or at least ignored the calls.
> 
> Unless 4Chan had an inside man.



A lot of different people would probobly not qll call the same pizza place.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Oh my /B/ROTHERS did an excellent job. she publicly said all haters could give her glock a blowjob and she would turn their brains into red jelly iirc.
> 
> so, some people probably didn't take no shit and called her out. Oh she's 11, who gives a fuck. she wants to be a badass, let her see what the job requires. mental fortitude.
> 
> ...



oh, a boxxy newfag?

don't act like a representative for /b/


----------



## Malware (Jul 19, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> she deserves everything she gets for rising to the trolls.



 No, she doesn't.    At least not death threats, for pete's sake.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Malware said:


> No, she doesn't                         .



That's your, highly subjective, opinion at least.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 19, 2010)

Stupid people are easily amused.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> You mean her failed parents that has let their 11 year old girl use the computer unsupervised.



Not to mention all those failures of parents of every friggin' brat on 4chan, right ?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 19, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Not to mention all those failures of parents of every friggin' brat on 4chan, right ?



Parents of 4channers should be proud.


----------



## Juno (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm amazed at how much joy people manage to derive from seeing an eleven year old girl harrassed and threatened.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Juno said:


> I'm amazed at how much joy people manage to derive from seeing an eleven year old girl harrassed and threatened.


 Its a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

Juno said:


> I'm amazed at how much joy people manage to derive from seeing an eleven year old girl harrassed and threatened.



Coming from me this probably sounds like a broken record but this is precisely why I don't feel sorry for societies' rejects. I can't imagine people with a circle of friends and social sense finding the humour in bullying an 11 year old child. 

Guess people need to do something to feel big about their pathetic lives.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> Parents of 4channers should be proud.



Indeed they should, their kids have sunk to depths they could never hope to achieve.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Not to mention all those failures of parents of every friggin' brat on 4chan, right ?



4chan's members work as the natural selection of internet, taking the assholes we all hate but can't do anything about down.

God bless them.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Coming from me this probably sounds like a broken record but this is precisely why I don't feel sorry for societies rejects. I can't imagine people with a circle of friends and social sense finding the humour in bullying an 11 year old child.
> 
> Guess people need to do something to feel big about their pathetic lives.



Careful, people don't like hearing the truth about themselves.

It's like poking a bee-hive in this cesspool, lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Coming from me this probably sounds like a broken record but this is precisely why I don't feel sorry for societies' rejects. I can't imagine people with a circle of friends and social sense finding the humour in bullying an 11 year old child.
> 
> Guess people need to do something to feel big about their pathetic lives.


What people seem to not realize is that by acting like this, they make a greater case for the government to try and "come to the children's rescue" and make radical changes to the internet. Half of the crazy, brash legislation out there gets passed because someone says "think of the children". 

And a debate is starting now on whether or not the internet should be anonymous. People are putting things into practice to test it out and while many of them aren't working, at a certain point it might be one of those made up epidemics that just gets used to take our rights away.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What people seem to not realize is that by acting like this, they make a greater case for the government to try and "come to the children's rescue" and make radical changes to the internet. Half of the crazy, brash legislation out there gets passed because someone says "think of the children".
> 
> And a debate is starting now on whether or not the internet should be anonymous. People are putting things into practice to test it out and while many of them aren't working, at a certain point it might be one of those made up epidemics that just gets used to take our rights away.



Yeah attacking kids like this might get the rules of the internet changed.

Attacking an 11 year old is going pretty far. I'm sure most people realize that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> 4chan's members work as the natural selection of internet, taking the assholes we all hate but can't do anything about down.
> 
> God bless them.



4Chan acts like nothing but a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who think it's cool to assume the greater internet dickwad theory position and attempt to be funny when they fail more than half the time.


----------



## syrup (Jul 19, 2010)

ITT moralfags living in their fake little fantasy world.


----------



## UX7 (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree they took it too far with the death threats and what not...but come on this girl was asking to get trolled  This is how kids learn that there are consequences for the things they do in life...even if its in virtual life 

I blame parents  they should have lay the smack down the day she was born.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

> 4chan's members work as the natural selection of internet, taking the assholes we all hate but can't do anything about down.
> 
> God bless them.


The people on 4chan remind me of that villain in Jonny Quest, in the virtual world he was a villain in reality he was a cripple on life support.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 19, 2010)

No deaths = not far enough!


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 19, 2010)

I personally don't think anyone under the age of 15 should be on the internet and WTF?? really death threats to a little girl!! come on now


----------



## Malware (Jul 19, 2010)

syrup said:


> ITT moralfags living in their fake little fantasy world.



 The only one who is living in a fantasy world is you, my friend. 

In what world can we justify sending death threats to a child? 

I know, retard 4chan world in which you can be praised for acting like a dumbass.


----------



## PerveeSage (Jul 19, 2010)

yea, trolls are pretty powerful arent they? we shoulda learned this when someone trolled oprah so bad she warned everyone watching about him. 9k penises anyone?

trolls; an amazing, horrendous and misunderstood power.


----------



## Horu (Jul 19, 2010)

People actually take death threats from internet communities seriously? 

I mean, I'd get irritated at the phone constantly ringing, but jeez...


----------



## Malware (Jul 19, 2010)

Horu said:


> People actually take death threats from internet communities seriously?
> 
> I mean, I'd get irritated at the phone constantly ringing, but jeez...



Well, I wouldn't ignore it if I constantly got death threats from somebody.

*ring**ring*

What's that?

OH NOTHING HONEY IT'S JUST A DEATH THREAT, IGNORE IT.

okay sweetie!


----------



## Menace (Jul 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> A lot of different people would probobly not qll call the same pizza place.



Yeah, that makes sense. I guess I'm just used to the fact that my house is only in the 'delivery range' of one pizza joint. 

I initially thought this was hilarious, but the death threats were taking it a bit far. What did she expect though? Posting a video telling any haters that they could blow her non-existent dick under an account that was apparently very easy to trace to other personal info.

Pretty dumb. Especially since she also allegedly posted several kiddy pr0n pictures before-hand. Overall I'd put the blame on the girl and her parents. Since it's pretty obvious neither of the parents knowany thing about the internet and its workings, and the daughter was an arrogant twat, it's no surprise something like this happened.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 19, 2010)

It amazes me how "attacking" people who love attention only results in them receiving more attention.

Good job?

I think she's good for at least 1,000,000 clicks.  She just needs a website with a single $0.01 per click banner advertisement.  1,000,000 clicks * $0.01 = $10,000 minimum.

She could buy herself a new car and post a clip on youtube thanking 4chan for it.

Clicks on her *original content*, youtube clips are $$$$, too.


----------



## Juno (Jul 19, 2010)

syrup said:


> ITT moralfags living in their fake little fantasy world.



^ ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who thinks threatening children is normal tells everyone else they're living in a fantasy world.

Get off the internet and talk to some real people occasionally, ok?


----------



## Sora (Jul 19, 2010)

syrup got pwned


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is every troll's like me's dream.

To troll so hard it affects you in the real world. This is inspiration to me and now I feel like trolling twice as hard. 




IcetricX said:


> syrup got pwned



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) haters can't get "pwned."


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I speak for everyone when I say SHE DUN GOOFED UP.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 19, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say SHE DUN GOOFED UP.



Nope, you don't.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Your name is a meme, your opinion counts like shit on a shingle.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 19, 2010)

she really should've thought twice before telling the internet to "suck her non-existant penis"


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

Charizard said:


> she really should've thought twice before telling the internet to "suck her non-existant penis"



You! You! Get AIDs and die you!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

Listen up people, the people who aren't seemingly taking death threats seriously know the truth of the matter, it's 4chan. They're never going to act on anything. They're easy to ignore and if you do, they move on for some more funny shit to them. It's like the kids who pick on you in elementary school. They haven't grown up outta that stage, ignore em and nothing is wrong.

It's not that anyone thinks the death threats should have NO consequences (lolz), it's just we don't take every little threat as something to up heave our lives or the lives of the person even making the threat as we recognize it's a threat with no teeth. But I still say yes the people making threats of violence should be approached by the police, told to knock it off, made to pay a fine or even take therapy courses or something to keep them from doing stupid shit like that again. But nothing so far as a ton of you have been going on about.

As for the girl, she's going to be fine in the long run. Oh she'll be shook up for awhile, that's for sure, but she'll (hopefully) learn a valuable lesson. She should be protected for awhile until it all blows over, but I'll bet you all in my bank account that it is going to blow over with no real incident.

My real problem is, as I generally have with so many news stories these days, with the parents. The parents seem to be failing all over the damn place these days. They need to be more involved with their daughter and to be mature enough to not encourage more of this shit by responding as the father did. I can understand his anger, I would be too, but I would try and calmly ignore them trolls, ban my daughter from the internet, get the phone number changed, have the cops involved to trace people who continue to harass and let them deal with it. I'd say the biggest at fault are the parents for failing, then the 4chan tards for taking it too far, and then the girl (though she isn't far behind) for starting this shit.

Oh well, maybe more little stupid girls and boys will learn from this and not provoke 4chan trolls or realize to ignore it. Or, hopefully, parents will see this story and get more involved in their children's online time.

And Gunners, just lol at you making an assumption about me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

I fear the 4chan party van might be in their future.


----------



## Malware (Jul 19, 2010)

> It's not that anyone thinks the death threats should have NO consequences (lolz), it's just we don't take every little threat as something to up heave our lives or the lives of the person even making the threat as we recognize it's a threat with no teeth. But I still say yes the people making threats of violence should be approached by the police, told to knock it off, made to pay a fine or even take therapy courses or something to keep them from doing stupid shit like that again. But nothing so far as a ton of you have been going on about.
> 
> As for the girl, she's going to be fine in the long run. Oh she'll be shook up for awhile, that's for sure, but she'll (hopefully) learn a valuable lesson. She should be protected for awhile until it all blows over, but I'll bet you all in my bank account that it is going to blow over with no real incident.
> 
> ...


magnificent post.

+rep


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2010)

Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I guess I'm just used to the fact that my house is only in the 'delivery range' of one pizza joint.
> 
> *I initially thought this was hilarious, but the death threats were taking it a bit far. What did she expect though? Posting a video telling any haters that they could blow her non-existent dick under an account that was apparently very easy to trace to other personal info.
> 
> Pretty dumb.* Especially since she also allegedly posted several kiddy pr0n pictures before-hand. Overall I'd put the blame on the girl and her parents. Since it's pretty obvious neither of the parents knowany thing about the internet and its workings, and the daughter was an arrogant twat, it's no surprise something like this happened.



Yes it is dumb but she's 11. Do people expect 11 year old kids to not do stupid things? And when they do stupid things, do they actually deserve this level of retaliation?

Anyway, even if no one on 4chan means to actually truly harm her....she is a child who just had her address and stuff posted everywhere and there are child pedos out there who now might get that info. She is now protected of course but it's still not good that it was put out there so widely.

Also, I will say that the parents have failed....that kid is saying things that a kid her age shouldn't really know about. Before I found out that she was 11, I thought she was 15. She dresses older than she is too.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 19, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Listen up people, the people who aren't seemingly taking death threats seriously know the truth of the matter, it's 4chan. They're never going to act on anything. They're easy to ignore and if you do, they move on for some more funny shit to them. It's like the kids who pick on you in elementary school. They haven't grown up outta that stage, ignore em and nothing is wrong.



Of course we know that, but do the parents? They can't help their ignorance.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2010)

That was funny when it happened and she deserved it. 

Also, theres another video of her saying that she is "fine and dandy with it" and "whatever gets her popularity"

Sad sad girl.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if 4chan became a politcal party


----------



## Sillay (Jul 19, 2010)

"You hater bitches, you're just like jealous of me! Because one, I'm more pretty than you, I have more friends, more people like me, I have more fans, uhmm...yeah and all that shit."

"You're just jealous because I'm perfect, and you're not. Nobody else can be this pretty with no makeup on."

"You guys are just jealous because I have a perfect boyfriend. You guys are just jealous because I have three."

"And don't try to make smart comments at me, because I have like a shitload of comebacks."

"If you hate me, suck my non-existant penis, okay? Just suck it."


----------



## syrup (Jul 19, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> syrup got pwned



Sorry syrup was busy working his full time job and then his part time job in order to save money for his fourth year of college so he couldn't respond.

now to respond to some comments 

"It's not that anyone thinks the death threats should have NO consequences "

I do, they are just threats who cares...if they act on them then kill them back or die ... and I say this as someone who has been threatened IRL multiple times including when he was a "teenager"  [this must come as a shock as it is hard to understand why someone would not love me <3]...do something for yourself rather than expect others to look after you...rules are boring and though they may prevent disaster in their place they ensure mediocrity and boredom.

"^ ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who thinks threatening children is normal tells everyone else they're living in a fantasy world.

Get off the internet and talk to some real people occasionally, ok? "

Lol sorry I didn't realise you knew how many people I talk to When the child deserves it why the hell not like I said earlier she has done more with her life by being amusing than she would have done otherwise. The world isn't as friendly as you think my friend and I hope one day your life delves into the depths of pain so you realise that and finally wake the fuck up like this girl may have

...hmm the other quotes i wanted to reply to are not on this page guess that will have to do for now


----------



## siyrean (Jul 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What people seem to not realize is that by acting like this, they make a greater case for the government to try and "come to the children's rescue" and make radical changes to the internet. Half of the crazy, brash legislation out there gets passed because someone says "think of the children".



I know, if only we had some sort of device or say "program" that allowed a person of authority, like say a parent, to disallow their child from going to inappropriate sites. they may even use a "password" to allow others who are old enough, to by pass these measures. 

... oh who am I kidding, that's just silly scifi wishful thinking.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah attacking kids like this might get the rules of the internet changed.
> 
> Attacking an 11 year old is going pretty far. I'm sure most people realize that.



yeah, maybe they'll realise they should let fucking 11 year olds do what ever the hell they want online!



Daidaiiro Moui said:


> Overall I'd put the blame on the girl and her parents. Since it's pretty obvious neither of the parents know anything about the internet and its workings,



this is what pisses me off. i feel like yelling lurk more noob at the father. would it have really taken that much effort for the family to realise what exactly was going on, or did they just assume that a bunch of punk kids got a hold of their address. they had no idea what they were antagonizing. watching this unfold is like watching that episode of Simpsons where the bullies are hanging outside of Ned's store and were about to leave when he goes out there and asks them to vamoose. 

They have to treat the death threats as real because they don't understand the way trolls work, and i'm hardly going to state that you can trust all anonymous to be just in it for the lulz. I'm still waiting for someone to show up at her house dressed as pedobear.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yes it is dumb but she's 11. Do people expect 11 year old kids to not do stupid things? And when they do stupid things, do they actually deserve this level of retaliation?



i think it's this mind set that is part of why this is being taken so far. because people still remember what it was like to be in middle school and are sick of little 11 year old twats getting away with 99.9% of the bullshit they can because parents just look the other way with "oh they're only 11"

I don't agree with the death threats or rape threats, but but aside from that, troll on.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember when I was 11 years old. I used to have fun by playing N64, playing random games with friends, and watching TV.

Not posting vids online saying stuff that I don't even know about. 
Not posting "seductive" pics of myself on tumblr.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I remember when I was 11 years old. I used to have fun by playing N64, playing random games with friends, and watching TV.
> 
> Not posting vids online saying stuff that I don't even know about.
> Not posting "seductive" pics of myself on tumblr.



I don't think the internet existed when I was 11. o_O If it did it was in it's very early stages because I turned 11 in 1995.

It certainly was hardly anything back then if it was around and I'm pretty sure my family didn't have internet then. I think my family first got internet in 1997 or 1998....and back then it had like this annoying connection and went so slow that you really couldn't be bothered spending much time on it.

Anyway, yeah when I was 11 I acted like a total kid. Infact I acted like a total kid until I was like 15. And I ran around outside and played some video games and didn't know what a penis looked like even. I used to think they probably looked like hotdogs back then. So essentially I just had a very basic knowledge of what one looked like.


----------



## g_core18 (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think the internet existed when I was 11. o_O If it did it was in it's very early stages because I turned 11 in 1995.
> 
> It certainly was hardly anything back then if it was around and I'm pretty sure my family didn't have internet then. I think my family first got internet in 1997 or 1998....and back then it had like this annoying connection and went so slow that you really couldn't be bothered spending much time on it.
> 
> Anyway, yeah when I was 11 I acted like a total kid. Infact I acted like a total kid until I was like 15. And I ran around outside and played some video games *and didn't know what a penis looked like even. I used to think they probably looked like hotdogs back then. So essentially I just had a very basic knowledge of what one looked like.*


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah basically I was a kid who didn't know much.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think the internet existed when I was 11. o_O If it did it was in it's very early stages because I turned 11 in 1995.
> 
> It certainly was hardly anything back then if it was around and I'm pretty sure my family didn't have internet then. I think my family first got internet in 1997 or 1998....and back then it had like this annoying connection and went so slow that you really couldn't be bothered spending much time on it.
> 
> Anyway, yeah when I was 11 I acted like a total kid. Infact I acted like a total kid until I was like 15. And I ran around outside and played some video games and didn't know what a penis looked like even. I used to think they probably looked like hotdogs back then. So essentially I just had a very basic knowledge of what one looked like.



How did your post turn into you not knowing what a dick looked like when you were 11?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> How did your post turn into you not knowing what a dick looked like when you were 11?



Well the kid in the video started talking about dicks as if she knew all about them.

I never even thought of them when I was 11. That's my point.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 20, 2010)

lol at the news calling it a "breakdown."  She had a temper-tantrum.


----------



## Charade You Are (Jul 20, 2010)

Seems that there actually wasn't any death threats: 

(The_* Update*_ at the bottom of the article)


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh look, no real threats at all, a mother claiming bullshit, shocked. What are the people who were strutting about for the child and family going to say now? Bet nothing different since they can't admit they were wrong.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think the internet existed when I was 11. o_O If it did it was in it's very early stages because I turned 11 in 1995.



The internet has been kicking around since the late 60's, early 70's in one form or anouther.  AOL has been around since before you were born (though it originally had a different name).


----------



## E (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm pretty sure somebody already beat me to "CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME"

im so slow :<

but yea, stupid girl fucked up, that's why they shouldnt be allowed to use the internet until at least 17


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Who's surprised here?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 20, 2010)

She insults the internet, and t bites back. The internet gets blamed.
Am I the only one who sees something wrong with this? She took down her other vids that was insulting anyone who would dare watch it. She deserves to have child protection take her and throw her into a foster home. Hopefully they'll whip her little sissy ass whenever she thinks she can say something smart.
EDIT:
Sorry, gotta add this:


> *Update:* A spokeswoman for the Marion County, Florida  sheriff's department confirms that they are investigating a case  regarding an 11-year-old girl with details that closely matches Jessi  Slaughter's story. However, the Sheriff's office says that they're only  investigating allegations that there are pornographic photos of her  online. "Basically we're just investigating if these pictures do  actually exist," the spokeswoman says. They're also looking into prank  calls to Jessi's house that have referenced the alleged photos.
> And the death threats Jessi's mom told us about? "There have been no  death threats or threats of harm in any way" towards Jessi, according to  the spokeswoman.
> We've personally seen provocative images splashed on 4chan's /b/  message board for users to mock—some that might even border on child  porn. Users have also repeatedly mentioned nude pictures of Jessi,  though who knows if that's legit since 4chan users are completely  anonymous and will say anything to shock.


----------



## Eboue (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone in this thread genuinely said 11 year olds need to be taken down a peg. How do you mean? Physically assaulted? Beaten? Maybe dolled out mental torture to teach them not to be so 11 year oldy? We could smack them with cattle prods until they go down a peg? Who should dole out these beatings and verbal attacks? There parents? Caring members of the public? Vicious chan, you really are an idiot.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Gonna add that update to the OP

Oh, hey numbnuts Eboue, kids are generally too arrogant and foolish these days. When the go out of line, there are consequences, generally punishments by parents (if they're good) to bring them down a peg. This here, this whole situation, it's what we should call a "LIFE LESSON!" to the girl. She didn't get any real death threats or anything. She got harassed online, sure, but no real threats. 

No real danger, people should get their "children must be fully protected from everything and do no wrong!" mindset outta their head. The fact that there was no real threat makes me reevaluate even further that the parents are still the most wrong here, the daughter is wrong even further, and the internet trolls are still wrong, but are ultimately doing a service to the parents to teach their little brat a lesson she'll hopefully grow from.

God, in older times children would be beat (as in like spanked or punished in harsher ways than we do today) for less and they still grew up fine. It's getting ridiculous how people are with children these days.


----------



## abcd (Jul 20, 2010)

Eboue said:


> Someone in this thread genuinely said 11 year olds need to be taken down a peg. How do you mean? Physically assaulted? Beaten? Maybe dolled out mental torture to teach them not to be so 11 year oldy? We could smack them with cattle prods until they go down a peg? Who should dole out these beatings and verbal attacks? There parents? Caring members of the public? Vicious chan, you really are an idiot.



Give them lessons/counselling about how stripping in sticky chatrooms is a crime which can send them and many others behind bars.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Eboue said:


> Someone in this thread genuinely said 11 year olds need to be taken down a peg. How do you mean? Physically assaulted? Beaten? Maybe dolled out mental torture to teach them not to be so 11 year oldy? We could smack them with cattle prods until they go down a peg? Who should dole out these beatings and verbal attacks? There parents? Caring members of the public? Vicious chan, you really are an idiot.



How about a slap in the face and a trip to the corner, with a free coupon for my foot to drive itself right between her ass cheeks?

D-I-S-C-I-P-L-I-N-E

learn it, get back to me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2010)

I Yearn for the Days of Old when Parents would instill Morale Values and Teach Their Kids the Difference Between Right and Wrong - And that there are Consequences for their Behavior. And that when a child got out of Line a Parent could Discipline their kid.

... But in the Current Era Parents have been stripped of those rights by The Courts and
as a result todays kids are but a pack of animals.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol, it's the courts fault! 

fuck that bro, parents can still do things, it's just this generation of parents sucks.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, to be fair courts misunderstand spanking to be child abuse. There's a difference between punishment and abuse. But, there is a point when physical pain is not necessarily something you should be going to. If they had raised her right from the start, she should have been easily punished in other ways (taking something away, making her feel shame for her actions, etc) without physical methods by the age of 11. Still wouldn't justify any physical harm to her now though, but hopefully this severe embarrassment and situation is enough for her to learn a lesson.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2010)

I feel bad for the mom. Never even uses the computer and to be hit with the full might of 4chan. Though honestly in this day and age, when everything is so readily available and convenient, she really should be getting accquainted with this stuff. Then, maybe she would've been able to monitor her daughter's internet usage and possibly avoided all this.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Feel bad for her? Screw that dude.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

You know, thinking about it further, we should probably be a little more understanding with the parents. True I still think they're bad parents for not monitoring their kids better, but they grew up in an age where they didn't have anything like the internet available nor all the technology we do have. They are kinda stuck in between eras, in a way, where you didn't need to be up to date on technology and its threats and the modern era where you do. 

I'll bet (and hoping) that our generation will do better with keeping up to date as keeping up to date with technology is something we've grown accustomed to. Hopefully we'll be better at keeping our kids outta harm's way from predators and trolls of the internet of the future.

Though still, a little common sense would be good, even if you're not good at keeping up with Technology, keep up with your kids and monitor them :\ Though I wonder if that too is a failing of our world where parents barely have time between working and taking care of the house and doing the basics where they can't even take care of the kid properly. A huge shame that all they have is the nuclear family, would be nice to have aunts, uncles, cousins, your parents (kid's grandparents) in close vicinity to help with raising of kids like the old days. Maybe if transportation continues to get better and faster, it can be possible again. After all, it was transportation that lead, by in large, to the destruction of the original family concept into only being a nuclear family.


----------



## abcd (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> You know, thinking about it further, we should probably be a little more understanding with the parents. True I still think they're bad parents for not monitoring their kids better, but they grew up in an age where they didn't have anything like the internet available nor all the technology we do have. They are kinda stuck in between eras, in a way, where you didn't need to be up to date on technology and its threats and the modern era where you do.
> 
> I'll bet (and hoping) that our generation will do better with keeping up to date as keeping up to date with technology is something we've grown accustomed to. Hopefully we'll be better at keeping our kids outta harm's way from predators and trolls of the internet of the future.
> 
> Though still, a little common sense would be good, even if you're not good at keeping up with Technology, keep up with your kids and monitor them :\ Though I wonder if that too is a failing of our world where parents barely have time between working and taking care of the house and doing the basics where they can't even take care of the kid properly. A huge shame that all they have is the nuclear family, would be nice to have aunts, uncles, cousins, your parents (kid's grandparents) in close vicinity to help with raising of kids like the old days. Maybe if transportation continues to get better and faster, it can be possible again. After all, it was transportation that lead, by in large, to the destruction of the original family concept into only being a nuclear family.




Both her dad and mom have had Facebook


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> She insults the internet, and t bites back. The internet gets blamed.
> Am I the only one who sees something wrong with this? She took down her other vids that was insulting anyone who would dare watch it. She deserves to have child protection take her and throw her into a foster home. Hopefully they'll whip her little sissy ass whenever she thinks she can say something smart.



I don't really know how it all started or how many vids she made before the shit went down but it seems like she was insulted first and decided to insult back...which is a bad move on the internet....but what does an 11 year old know about that?

I blame her parents since they obviously weren't monitoring her online activity. When kids are kids you have to watch them...that doesn't just include real life....it includes the internet too.



Vicious-chan said:


> You know, thinking about it further, we should probably be a little more understanding with the parents. True I still think they're bad parents for not monitoring their kids better, but they grew up in an age where they didn't have anything like the internet available nor all the technology we do have. They are kinda stuck in between eras, in a way, where you didn't need to be up to date on technology and its threats and the modern era where you do.
> 
> I'll bet (and hoping) that our generation will do better with keeping up to date as keeping up to date with technology is something we've grown accustomed to. Hopefully we'll be better at keeping our kids outta harm's way from predators and trolls of the internet of the future.
> 
> Though still, a little common sense would be good, even if you're not good at keeping up with Technology, keep up with your kids and monitor them :\ Though I wonder if that too is a failing of our world where parents barely have time between working and taking care of the house and doing the basics where they can't even take care of the kid properly. A huge shame that all they have is the nuclear family, would be nice to have aunts, uncles, cousins, your parents (kid's grandparents) in close vicinity to help with raising of kids like the old days. Maybe if transportation continues to get better and faster, it can be possible again. After all, it was transportation that lead, by in large, to the destruction of the original family concept into only being a nuclear family.



The thing is that there is so much on the news about what can happen to kids online that you'd think they would know.

I honestly think that all kids should do online is maybe play some games or something. I don't think they should be socializing with other people online until they get older....and if they do socialize with anyone online at a young age those people should be screened by their parents first.

I don't think YouTube is a place for a child to have her own account. I think that if a child wants to use YouTube, the parents should make the account and only allow the child to post certain videos. Like all the vids should be screened by the parents before being placed online.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

abcd said:


> Both her dad and mom have had Facebook



A lot of people have Facebook, and most of them have NO idea how to use a computer or the kinda of shit that goes on in the internet.


----------



## abcd (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> A lot of people have Facebook, and most of them have NO idea how to use a computer or the kinda of shit that goes on in the internet.



She also violated the court order that refrains her from using the internet apparently 

also another link


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

:rofl

reading that link, the mother clearly knows jackshit about what's going on for real. Her daughter stirred up a hornets nest and got stung.

btw, that link doesn't say anything about her breaking her court order.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Youtube is removing all Jessi Slaughter related videos


----------



## abcd (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> :rofl
> 
> reading that link, the mother clearly knows jackshit about what's going on for real. Her daughter stirred up a hornets nest and got stung.
> 
> btw, that link doesn't say anything about her breaking her court order.



Naa thats not in that link >>... anyway story too old let this die


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2010)

You see -- you see you can teach an IDIOT new Tricks

... Silly Parents Tricks are for KIDS only...

muh hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Lol, it's the courts fault!
> 
> fuck that bro, parents can still do things, it's just this generation of parents sucks.



that's because most of them were all hippies.


----------



## siyrean (Jul 20, 2010)

i still can't get over this. No eleven year old should have their own webcam or digital camera period. if they do need a camera, they should use their parents so that they can see what it's being used for. i just.... gah, does the mother not remember what it's like to be in middle school and look down going, "hehe finally, boobs"


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn thats gone out of control .


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 20, 2010)

This fucking guy on youtube is retarded, he said her nekkid pics are on ED so I googled and googled everywhere,and  I don't see it, what a let down.

Bullshit trolls are bullshit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

lol the cyber police have you backtraced, Red Queen.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jul 20, 2010)

Mother sounds like a clueless airhead


----------



## scerpers (Jul 20, 2010)

4chan. Internet superheros.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> This fucking guy on youtube is retarded, he said her nekkid pics are on ED so I googled and googled everywhere,and  I don't see it, what a let down.
> 
> Bullshit trolls are bullshit



There was a fucking zip folder going around 4chan full of them.

It might be in the request section if u wanna see them.

You sick bastard


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol the cyber police have you backtraced, Red Queen.



AW FUCK!!!


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 20, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> AW FUCK!!!



you dun goofed


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 20, 2010)

Ahh, yes. I was here when Ya Dun Goofed was only five hours old.

I believe 4chan is also trying to get the singer she likes arrested for rape. ;S
edit;





> A court order has barred her from using the Internet for at least three days.


oh wow


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

abcd said:


> She also violated the court order that refrains her from using the internet apparently
> 
> also another link



She probably shouldn't be giving interviews. It only fuels things further.



siyrean said:


> i still can't get over this. No eleven year old should have their own webcam or digital camera period. if they do need a camera, they should use their parents so that they can see what it's being used for. i just.... gah, does the mother not remember what it's like to be in middle school and look down going, "hehe finally, boobs"



Yeah and all accounts they have online should be handled and monitored by their parents too.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Oh look, no real threats at all, a mother claiming bullshit, shocked. What are the people who were strutting about for the child and family going to say now? Bet nothing different since they can't admit they were wrong.



The same thign I said before.  People who sent in death threats should be jailed, and the other people who harrassed them should be fined.

Since noone sent in threats, noone should be jailed, but all the other people who made harrassing calls should still be fined.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Ahh, yes. I was here when Ya Dun Goofed was only five hours old.
> 
> I believe 4chan is also trying to get the singer she likes arrested for rape. ;S
> edit;oh wow



3 days, are you serious? what was the point of that.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> 3 days, are you serious? what was the point of that.



They think 4chan can rest in 3 days.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2010)

O-4tuna the Musical

Rated E for Epic


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrML6s1wNHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The same thign I said before.  People who sent in death threats should be jailed, and the other people who harrassed them should be fined.
> 
> Since noone sent in threats, noone should be jailed, but all the other people who made harrassing calls should still be fined.



And you're still going too far jailing them for a threat when nothing was done. Wasting the people's money and the court's time.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2010)

I dunno about this, what kind of parents give their daughter a webcam, let her post nude vids/pics of herself on the internet, and then go on a video with her after she trashes the shit out of the internet. 

I think that any reasonable parent would ground her and take away the computer. Not act like hulk hogan telling the macho man he's going to suffer at summerslam. backtracing? consequences never going to be the same? did he not look at the video before his daughter posted it? 

If it was me i would have said, "um, hey dad, that makes no sense".


----------



## Draffut (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> And you're still going too far jailing them for a threat when nothing was done. Wasting the people's money and the court's time.



And now you are restarting the same arguement we already had even though none of this new info pertains to what the punishment should have been.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> I dunno about this, what kind of parents give their daughter a webcam, let her post nude vids/pics of herself on the internet, and then go on a video with her after she trashes the shit out of the internet.
> 
> I think that any reasonable parent would ground her and take away the computer. Not act like hulk hogan telling the macho man he's going to suffer at summerslam. backtracing? consequences never going to be the same? did he not look at the video before his daughter posted it?
> 
> If it was me i would have said, "um, hey dad, that makes no sense".



Did she actually post nudes? It seems like that's just a rumor going around based on what the articles say.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> And now you are restarting the same arguement we already had even though none of this new info pertains to what the punishment should have been.



Fine fine, I still say you're going too far, you don't think so, we'll call it at that.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Did she actually post nudes? It seems like that's just a rumor going around based on what the articles say.



And I don't think they're nude, just suggestive. I haven't seen em myself yet, but the motivational pics that make fun of her are suggestive and that seems to be it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 20, 2010)

If there are nudes I'm pretty sure some weirdo just photoshopped her head onto a legal body. Not even 4chan or ED (and ED has gifs of people being murdered, just for context) allow child porn.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2010)

abcd said:


> She also violated the court order that refrains her from using the internet apparently
> 
> also another link



I take back what I said before. Her mom really isn't too bright. After this incident, you would think she'd learn that leaving your daughter alone with a webcam is not good parenting but instead she's preaching about cyberbullying


----------



## Din (Jul 20, 2010)

Man, I remember being eleven. I wasted my days playing Neopets and Pokemon. 

Kids these days.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> And I don't think they're nude, just suggestive. I haven't seen em myself yet, but the motivational pics that make fun of her are suggestive and that seems to be it.



It's kind of weird that an 11 year old would even take *suggestive* pics of herself though.

Are kids growing up faster these days or something? I never thought about sex when I was that age.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

I've seen the worst of her pics, they aren't nudes, but they're damn near close.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's kind of weird that an 11 year old would even take *suggestive* pics of herself though.
> 
> Are kids growing up faster these days or something? I never thought about sex when I was that age.



With everyone becoming looser and looser these days thanks to the stupid mindset of "lets have everyone have sex whenever they feel like with whoever is willing!" and no standards... our society has gone to praising sluts (look at the media with all the famous people and why they're famous, MTV is a huge culprit in this) and see for yourself. Fucking stupid as hell, no surprise she'd post suggestive pics.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> With everyone becoming looser and looser these days thanks to the stupid mindset of "lets have everyone have sex whenever they feel like with whoever is willing!" and no standards... our society has gone to praising sluts (look at the media with all the famous people and why they're famous, MTV is a huge culprit in this) and see for yourself. Fucking stupid as hell, no surprise she'd post suggestive pics.



But... But.... I love the show 16 and Pregnant


----------



## Ceria (Jul 21, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Did she actually post nudes? It seems like that's just a rumor going around based on what the articles say.



there's supposedly a video where she shows tits, but it's a paysite. so i'm not entirely sure. 

but even then, in the second and third video she still dresses like a slut at 11.


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2010)

The remix of her dad is fucking classic.

I hope all of them get put down though. Fucking the gene pool.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2010)

She's unlucky that her dad had to say the phrase he said because that's probably going to be some kind of internet meme forever now.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 21, 2010)

oo I wanna see the videos and what the fuss is all about. Is it still up on youtube or did they take them down


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 21, 2010)

LuCas said:


> oo I wanna see the videos and what the fuss is all about. Is it still up on youtube or did they take them down


They are around if you dig deep enough.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 21, 2010)

Ezio Auditore Da Firenze said:


> The remix of her dad is fucking classic.
> 
> I hope all of them get put down though. Fucking the gene pool.



Yep saw this when it first came out. Pure genius remix.

But seriously, I hope those motherfucking lying punks get backtraced by the cyber police. Consequences will *NEVER* be the same for them cause they dun goof'd.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 21, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Yep saw this when it first came out. Pure genius remix.
> 
> But seriously, I hope those motherfucking lying punks get backtraced by the cyber police. Consequences will *NEVER* be the same for them cause they dun goof'd.



Can I get the number of whoever writes your material? I wanna be cool too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

Kazuri, you're cool in your own way.


----------



## Hero (Jul 21, 2010)

Again with the crazy bitches.


----------



## Toshio Ozaki (Jul 21, 2010)

I feel bad for the poor kid. What she did was stupid but she's only 11, everyone is stupid at that age. The fact that her father is possibly retarded doesn't help either. 
Maybe she should just move, get a new phone number and change her name.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 21, 2010)

kazuri said:


> Can I get the number of whoever writes your material? I wanna be cool too.



This might be a bit tough. I can't seem to backtrace whoever wrote my material because they're behind 7 proxies and I don't want to goof up and have the cyber police after my ass.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2010)

How many videos had she posted on YouTube before all of this happened anyway?

I've only seen 2 videos but I'm assuming she posted some before she posted the video where she insulted the haters.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How many videos had she posted on YouTube before all of this happened anyway?
> 
> I've only seen 2 videos but I'm assuming she posted some before she posted the video where she insulted the haters.



About 6         .


----------



## siyrean (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't feel bad for her. there's a video out there, i've seen it, of her on chat roulette just after this and she says she doesn't care, she'll take what fame she can get. 

too bad most people are bored of this and have moved on.


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Jul 22, 2010)

Stupid video with stupid girl and parents.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHA

Good Morning America never even mentioned 4chan.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

can't directly link to 4chan stuff


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> can't directly link to 4chan stuff



It was linked for like 5 min, they had it up for a bit.  one sec.

Edit:  Fixed


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

lolz


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It was linked for like 5 min, they had it up for a bit.  one sec



A pic on 4chan stays till u smoke a cigarette


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2010)

abcd said:


> A pic on 4chan stays till u smoke a cigarette



It's fixed, back off.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 22, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Good Morning America never even mentioned 4chan.



They're too fucking scared that's why.


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh the sticky


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 22, 2010)

Everything that comes out of Florida ceases to amaze me anymore.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Florida is the flaccid HIV infested ironically shaped state of America. No one really wants it, but for some reason, we need it.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> lolz



Wow...... :S


----------



## Ceria (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> lolz



This summer, in theater's near you, 

Gene Slaughter stars in *THE BACKTRACER*! 

consequences will never be the same. 

---

hopefully all the publicity will give gene some money to get that junk yard he calls a mouth fixed.


----------



## siyrean (Jul 22, 2010)

I love this commentary on it. Makes me laugh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Rlrw_Kmco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momoka (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow I never knew that there's cyber police


----------



## Momoka (Jul 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRaXKZ5jX4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Jul 22, 2010)

siyrean said:


> I love this commentary on it. Makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this just made my day


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 22, 2010)

My personal favourite line is "Consequences will never be the same!" :>


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2010)

siyrean said:


> I love this commentary on it. Makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well the guy certainly knows what he's talking about.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2010)

Why is he holding the remote


----------



## Frostman (Jul 23, 2010)

She should be proud that she was targeted by 4chan. Not many people can say that. She is slightly more famous now, just like she wanted. But then again, her father is the real star.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 23, 2010)

Frostman said:


> She should be proud that she was targeted by 4chan. Not many people can say that. She is slightly more famous now, just like she wanted. But then again, her father is the real star.



It's true that she probably would have never gotten on national TV in her lifetime otherwise.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

> Not many people can say that.


lol, you're kidding.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 23, 2010)

Her father is the real gem in the dust.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 23, 2010)

Her parents need to do a better job monitoring her. People harassing an 11 yr old need to do a better job at not being huge douchebags. Everyone is at fault here; Parents, daughters, anonymous people.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

No one's perfect, we've all dun goofed up at some point.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

One of these days i'm gonna do something so cool, I'll become a meme too. One day... _[Cues the typical Disney depression sing-along song]_


Oh i want to beeeee...a meme.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 24, 2010)

I just found my sister and her friends' youtube accounts so I can keep track of a bit what she's doing on the internet _because_ of learning about this incident. Thank god all I found were stupid but innocent videos.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2010)

All of yall are dumb. Let this thread die.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2010)

Geez, keep idiots like these away from the internet at all cost.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2010)

that`s what you get for trying to troll /b/


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I've successfully outwitted and trolled /b/ It's not hard. The girl was eleven years old.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I've successfully outwitted and trolled /b/ It's not hard. The girl was eleven years old.



When did you do this again?  Did you download a spam bot and just let it go, which anyone could do?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

No, It was probably a few months ago. Rest assured, it happened.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> No, It was probably a few months ago. Rest assured, it happened.



"I'll believe ya when me shit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet."


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I don't think that'l be happening anytime soon... though there's probably a virus that has that same effect. And anyways, I don't really care. Just pointing out that it's been done before, and it isn't difficult.


----------



## zerolv30000 (Jul 24, 2010)

The girl listens to BLOOD ON THE DANCE FLOOR...  If you haven't heard their lyrics already, then  Her personality DOES NOT SURPRISE ME.

Shitty ass lyrics. Her parents should take more guidance over her actions on the computer.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 24, 2010)

zerolv30000 said:


> The girl listens to BLOOD ON THE DANCE FLOOR...  If you haven't heard their lyrics already, then  Her personality DOES NOT SURPRISE ME.
> 
> Shitty ass lyrics. Her parents should take more guidance over her actions on the computer.



What can you expect?

They all dun goof'd.

Because of all their actions, consequences will never be the same.

Now they all got backtraced and have been reported to the cyber police


----------



## zerolv30000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> What can you expect?
> 
> They all dun goof'd.
> 
> ...



Bwhaha, Good morning America dun goof'd by making it more popular.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 24, 2010)

zerolv30000 said:


> Bwhaha, Good morning America dun goof'd by making it more popular.



So true man 

They all dun goof'd because they're all a bunch of morons.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya know, in that video the mom says she hasn't been eating, but in the one with the girl on good morning, she looked a bit bigger.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 24, 2010)

Bellville said:


> I just found my sister and her friends' youtube accounts so I can keep track of a bit what she's doing on the internet _because_ of learning about this incident. Thank god all I found were stupid but innocent videos.



How old is yours sister and her friends? If they're under 13, should report em 



Ech? said:


> Ya know, in that video the mom says she hasn't been eating, but in the one with the girl on good morning, she looked a bit bigger.



Cause she, like you (about trolling 4 chan), is full of shit maybe? Trying to get more sympathy. They even found out the "death threats" were full of shit from the family. This family sounds like a bunch of attention whores that are seeking out some freebies if they can make their story sound bad enough. I'd have no sympathy if bad shit did happen to them now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I really could care less about what you think about it vicous, I only said it because it's true. It doesn't ruin my day that you disagree with fact.


----------



## abcd (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I've successfully outwitted and trolled /b/ It's not hard. The girl was eleven years old.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

So apparently you either overestimate /b/ or you're new/oldfags yourselves. EIther way, I feel bad for you. Enjoy the most overrated and retarded website of all time your imageboard.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 24, 2010)

It's more you seem to be bragging (almost) about "zomg I trolled /b/!" yet give no proof or even explain what you did. You think we'll believe you for a second? That's as bad as 4chan, maybe worse cause they might at least claim bullshit and lie about how


----------



## abcd (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> So apparently you either overestimate /b/ or you're new/oldfags yourselves. EIther way, I feel bad for you. Enjoy the most overrated and retarded website of all time your imageboard.



Trolling /b/ is like pissing in an ocean of piss


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

> It's more you seem to be bragging (almost) about "zomg I trolled /b/!" yet give no proof or even explain what you did. You think we'll believe you for a second?


I wasn't trying to brag, I was replying to whoever said "she tried to troll /b/ and got trolled". 

I posted on /b/ because a few of my friends were on there, and they were always talking about it. I quickly found out how much of a scumbag everyone who went on there was, so I posted my phone number to see the results. What I got was a bunch of people replying to me both on my phone and on the website, and it turned into a flame war. subsequently, I won. If you'd like, when I return home from work, I'll do it again. I get home in about 6 hours.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 24, 2010)

Fun lol but how exactly did you "win"?

And I don't think there's really winning against shit. I mean, even if you win, your hands are still shitty.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 24, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> How old is yours sister and her friends? If they're under 13, should report em


Eleven.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah, there really is no winning. It's not like 4Chan walked away with their heads down. 

Have you ever read one of the conversations I had with someone from 4Chan? I'll bring it up when I get home, I'm still at work, but it's somewhere on this site. Anyways, it was just with one of them, and there's no clear cut winner, it's just the simple fact that their comebacks were lame, their responses were slow, and they made themselves look like a fool. The sort of thing where if there was an audience, who could have voted on the winner of the "debate"(closer to a flame war) I'm fairly confident I would have won. The link used to be in my sig, actually, but in any case, after I find it and show you, I was doing the same thing to about five or six other people at the same time via my cell phone, and idk how many more on the internet.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

Echø said:


> yeah, there really is no winning. It's not like 4Chan walked away with their heads down.
> 
> Have you ever read one of the conversations I had with someone from 4Chan? I'll bring it up when I get home, I'm still at work, but it's somewhere on this site. Anyways, it was just with one of them, and there's no clear cut winner, it's just the simple fact that their comebacks were lame, their responses were slow, and they made themselves look like a fool. The sort of thing where if there was an audience, who could have voted on the winner of the "debate"(closer to a flame war) I'm fairly confident I would have won. The link used to be in my sig, actually, but in any case, after I find it and show you, I was doing the same thing to about five or six other people at the same time via my cell phone, and idk how many more on the internet.



wow you're so cool just like this guy


On topic: sometimes I can be amused by crybabies who get trolled, but this girl is only eleven. It's pathetic, she should be left alone, it's just a kid, and a girl at that!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Didi said:


> wow you're so cool just like this guy
> 
> 
> On topic: sometimes I can be amused by crybabies who get trolled, but this girl is only eleven. It's pathetic, she should be left alone, it's just a kid, and a girl at that!



I wasn't trying to be "cool". I was explaning something. I work at a fucking vegan coffee shop. No amount of cool can bring me above that, but in comparison, what's 4chan? No, it's not 4chan, it's /b/. What's /b/? In simplest terms /b/ is a pile of shit with magots feasting on it.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah I know /b/'s shitty, but you we're acting all like 'look at me, I'm so cool I totally defeated them in argument yo!'.

Can't expect me to not make fun of that, it's golden material.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Didi said:


> Yeah I know /b/'s shitty, but you we're acting all like 'look at me, I'm so cool I totally defeated them in argument yo!'.
> 
> Can't expect me to not make fun of that, it's golden material.



Context man, context. Read from where this whole thing started. Everyone's acting like /b/ is this big thing, this awesome internetz warri0r and no one can beat them! It's a little girl, like you said. I pointed out the same thing, only provided an example. I simply agreed, it's just a little girl, anyone with half a brain could outwit and troll /b/. Then people called bullshit on me, which I find funny, because it's almost like they're taking /b/'s side in saying they are this deity-like website. It comes off as bragging if you don't get the part where I said "_anyone can do it_."

I was simply providing my own personal example. it's not that I'm an internet tough guy, it's that /b/ is such a load of shit, even if I were as cool as the guy in the picture you posted, I could still probably "beat" them.

(And for the record, I haven't once acted like it was a big deal, that I was awesome because I could do this)


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, cool story bro.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool. Have fun trolling. It makes you cool.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

I know right almost as cool as winning an argument on /b/.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

But not half as cool as bananas. I'll never be you, Didi


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2010)

Echø said:


> So apparently you either overestimate /b/ or you're new/oldfags yourselves. EIther way, I feel bad for you. Enjoy the most overrated and retarded website of all time your imageboard.



Maybe i'm an oldfag, started going there in 2005.  In 2007 there was a 4chan panel at an Anime Convention I attended, and I finally understood that rules 1+2 were dead and became entirely disenfranchised with the site.  Now I only go to check out what's the new meme every month or two.

But generally, words like Newfag are used by kids who have only been around for like 2 or 3 months and think that they are now 4chan experts.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Maybe i'm an oldfag, started going there in 2005.  In 2007 there was a 4chan panel at an Anime Convention I attended, and I finally understood that rules 1+2 were dead and became entirely disenfranchised with the site.  Now I only go to check out what's the new meme every month or two.
> 
> But generally, words like Newfag are used by kids who have only been around for like 2 or 3 months, who think that they are now 4chan experts.



I agree, 2007 was the year 4chan really turned to shit as it became overrun with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and little kids who screamed epic at every motherfucking repost of a repost of a repost.

Before that it was decent at best.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Maybe i'm an oldfag, started going there in 2005.  In 2007 there was a 4chan panel at an Anime Convention I attended, and I finally understood that rules 1+2 were dead and became entirely disenfranchised with the site.  Now I only go to check out what's the new meme every month or two.
> 
> But generally, words like Newfag are used by kids who have only been around for like 2 or 3 months and think that they are now 4chan experts.



I guess I do learn something new every day. Not every board on 4chan is bad. It's really just /b/. I've met some quite nice people on other areas, like /tv/


----------



## RotoSequence (Jul 24, 2010)

Ignoring almost everything in the thread, its best not to draw attention to your real life self on the internet; it is even worse to draw the attention of /b/ to it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

See, these are the replies I'm talking about.

Do you think /b/ has stamped the nukes of the world with their symbol? Are you really so oblivious to think they are this all-knowing, all-powerful entity?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to her original video that 4chan wanted to send to her father?


----------



## abcd (Jul 24, 2010)

Echø said:


> See, these are the replies I'm talking about.
> 
> Do you think /b/ has stamped the nukes of the world with their symbol? Are you really so oblivious to think they are this all-knowing, all-powerful entity?



/b/ is anonymous, There are no archives... There is no proof.....


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2010)

abcd said:


> /b/ is anonymous, There are no archives... There is no proof.....



IP logs are kept actually, so people not using a good proxy (most posters) arn't entirely anon...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2010)

And what would you consider a good proxy?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

yahoo answers has a ton of them.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Context man, context. Read from where this whole thing started. Everyone's acting like /b/ is this big thing, this awesome internetz warri0r and no one can beat them! It's a little girl, like you said. I pointed out the same thing, only provided an example. I simply agreed, it's just a little girl, anyone with half a brain could outwit and troll /b/. Then people called bullshit on me, which I find funny, because it's almost like they're taking /b/'s side in saying they are this deity-like website. It comes off as bragging if you don't get the part where I said "_anyone can do it_."
> 
> I was simply providing my own personal example. it's not that I'm an internet tough guy, it's that /b/ is such a load of shit, even if I were as cool as the guy in the picture you posted, I could still probably "beat" them.
> 
> (And for the record, I haven't once acted like it was a big deal, that I was awesome because I could do this)



you are claiming to have trolled /b/, you did not troll /b/, you are not good enough to troll /b/, if you successfully troll /b/ they'll have your home address, all your phone numbers, your mother's maiden name and the name of your pet dog stamped all over the internet by the end of the day

few people in history have successfully trolled /b/, you are not even close to being one of them


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Psycho said:


> you are claiming to have trolled /b/, you did not troll /b/, you are not good enough to troll /b/, if you successfully troll /b/ they'll have your home address, all your phone numbers, your mother's maiden name and the name of your pet dog stamped all over the internet by the end of the day
> 
> few people in history have successfully trolled /b/, you are not even close to being one of them



And with what authority and knowledge do you think you have to even have the _slightest fucking clue_ as to who I am? 

Stop sucking 4chan's dick and open your eyes.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats why u only lurk /b/ and not post


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2010)

Does no one seriously have any links to the vids and or images that 4chan wanted to send to her dad?


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Echø said:


> And with what authority and knowledge do you think you have to even have the _slightest fucking clue_ as to who I am?
> 
> Stop sucking 4chan's dick and open your eyes.



within 2 days of EBG's video being posted on /b/, they already had Iyanna Washington's name, age, home address and GPS coordinates, phone numbers, email and work place address, she never posted in /b/ she just stole the guy's bag on the video

you did not troll /b/


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2010)

How exactly do they get that information from a person?


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Avalon said:


> How exactly do they get that information from a person?



a series of hackings, i'm gonna guess a bit here but it'll be something like what they do:

the video is on youtube, they get the IP of the computer from which it was uploaded and hack it, from there they start messing around the computer, first off the check your internet history and hack your email, facebook, etc... from there they check your facebook friends, your family members, people from your work who might email you, etc... and after that it's just a question of time, they can track down your IP address you check purchases online to get your address, etc...


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> And with what authority and knowledge do you think you have to even have the _slightest fucking clue_ as to who I am?
> 
> Stop sucking 4chan's dick and open your eyes.



Cause from the sound of your story, you got like a half dozen stupid kids to call you.  That's not even a remote fraction of /b/ or what it is capable of.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2010)

Psycho said:


> a series of hackings, i'm gonna guess a bit here but it'll be something like what they do:
> 
> the video is on youtube, they get the IP of the computer from which it was uploaded and hack it, from there they start messing around the computer, first off the check your internet history and hack your email, facebook, etc... from there they check your facebook friends, your family members, people from your work who might email you, etc... and after that it's just a question of time, they can track down your IP address you check purchases online to get your address, etc...



So what if you were to upload a video from an internet cafe? 

While making a new account at said cafe of course.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Avalon said:


> So what if you were to upload a video from an internet cafe?
> 
> While making a new account at said cafe of course.



they'll hunt you down and find you, believe me, these people have no life, they have enough free time to do whatever they want


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2010)

Psycho said:


> they'll hunt you down and find you, believe me, these people have no life, they have enough free time to do whatever they want



Oh don't worry, I totally believe that and I agree with you. I was just wondering if you knew how they could do that.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Oh don't worry, I totally believe that and I agree with you. I was just wondering if you knew how they could do that.



It depends on a ton of things.  If you bring your laptop to an Internet Cafe and upload it there, your NIC's MAC address is still recorded in the packets that are sent.

Yes, you could make it extremely hard to track, by maybe using a place that provides the systems without any electronic sign-ins , and uploading your vid from a flash drive, then proxying your connection multiple times, but that would be pretty elaborate to just upload one vid that would more than likely be ignored by the /b/tards anyhow.

Remember, only a very very very small minority of anon are the ones tech savy enough to be able to track your shit and pull up all your docs.  Most everyone else just takes that info and runs with it, maybe knows how to run a password crack on a myspace account at best.  Those rare few are the ones you really don't want to get the attention of.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 24, 2010)

@Echo does you really think if you successfully trolled /b/ that they wouldn't anally rape your entire existence and sodomize your life? Really? REALLY? Well, unless of course you're really Aleksey Vayner, then impossible is nothing.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2010)

Psycho said:


> they'll hunt you down and find you, believe me, these people have no life, they have enough free time to do whatever they want



not only does it seem like they have no life.

But also seems like they should be locked up for hacking peoples computers and other things which are either illegal or should be.

A good police crackdown with 0 tolerance is in order i think.


----------



## RotoSequence (Jul 25, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> not only does it seem like they have no life.
> 
> But also seems like they should be locked up for hacking peoples computers and other things which are either illegal or should be.
> 
> A good police crackdown with 0 tolerance is in order i think.



How are you supposed to start? First off, you often don't even know what nation someone on 4chan is from. Second off, you likely don't want to attract their attention, because making people miserable under a mask of anonymity is pretty funny for a lot of people. Thirdly, these activities are hardly illegal in many countries, and even if they are, many law enforcement agencies just don't care about some cyber bullying that takes place at a website that you have to choose to go to.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 25, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> not only does it seem like they have no life.
> 
> But also seems like they should be locked up for hacking peoples computers and other things which are either illegal or should be.
> 
> A good police crackdown with 0 tolerance is in order i think.



/b/ is mostly harmless, but you don't want to be on their bad side, they even do the police's work from time to time, you know the zippo cat video? it became a meme, but that didn't keep /b/ from getting full info of the boy setting fire to the cat and sending that info to the police

/b/ is not out of hand... yet


----------



## emROARS (Jul 25, 2010)

They're like a vigilante group.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2010)

Psycho said:


> within 2 days of EBG's video being posted on /b/, they already had Iyanna Washington's name, age, home address and GPS coordinates, phone numbers, email and work place address, she never posted in /b/ she just stole the guy's bag on the video
> 
> you did not troll /b/



Did they ever do anything? that bitch deserved hell for messing with EBM. 

Yeah, it seems like they just did a raid on yt posting all kinds of questionable content. 

thing i don't understand is why the media refuses to give credit where credit is due, they keep saying that ebaumworld or other sites are to blame.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 25, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Did they ever do anything? that bitch deserved hell for messing with EBM.
> 
> Yeah, it seems like they just did a raid on yt posting all kinds of questionable content.
> 
> thing i don't understand is why the media refuses to give credit where credit is due, they keep saying that ebaumworld or other sites are to blame.



actually /b/ enjoys a certain level of ignoring from the media, most "normal" people think /b/ is about spreading child pornography and making fun of handicapped people, whilst that's just what they do on the internet, the more professional hackers among the /b/tards actually are harmless and hack people who deserve it (zippo cat guy, chick who stole EBG's bag, etc...)

if the media would start seriously broadcasting about /b/, people who have no reason to be there would all of the sudden be crowding the site asking for child porn and raiding habbo hotel because they think it makes them look cool


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2010)

Psycho said:


> actually /b/ enjoys a certain level of ignoring from the media, most "normal" people think /b/ is about spreading child pornography and making fun of handicapped people, whilst that's just what they do on the internet, the more professional hackers among the /b/tards actually are harmless and hack people who deserve it (zippo cat guy, chick who stole EBG's bag, etc...)
> 
> if the media would start seriously broadcasting about /b/, people who have no reason to be there would all of the sudden be crowding the site asking for child porn and raiding habbo hotel because they think it makes them look cool



good point, they probably don't want to be flooded with newfags.

i never knew that they went after that bitch, that was a public service.


----------



## abcd (Jul 25, 2010)

Psycho said:


> actually /b/ enjoys a certain level of ignoring from the media, most "normal" people think /b/ is about spreading child pornography and making fun of handicapped people, whilst that's just what they do on the internet, the more professional hackers among the /b/tards actually are harmless and hack people who deserve it (zippo cat guy, chick who stole EBG's bag, etc...)
> 
> if the media would start seriously broadcasting about /b/, people who have no reason to be there would all of the sudden be crowding the site asking for child porn and raiding habbo hotel because they think it makes them look cool



thats y ppl from 4chan r moving to 7chn , 420chan etc


----------



## Bleach (Jul 25, 2010)

Some of you guys could write books on /b/ alone that would be longer than the LOTR trilogy .

Which isn't a good thing.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 25, 2010)

A bunch of people older than 11 with some of them probably being adults harrasing an 11 year old girl and making death threats on her and her families life is disgusting. It doesn't matter what comments she said online, someone of 11 year's of age seldom exercises great judgement in the first place.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay seriously, why can I not find any of the hot pics that the girl posted online?


----------



## Frostman (Jul 26, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> thing i don't understand is why the media refuses to give credit where credit is due, they keep saying that ebaumworld or other sites are to blame.



When that fat lady mentioned how you are anonymous on the internet, i took that as a shout out to 4chan.


----------



## abcd (Jul 26, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Okay seriously, why can I not find any of the hot pics that the girl posted online?



U sure u want to advertise searching for cp


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jul 26, 2010)

She faced reality, world is a bad place and /b/ showed her that


----------



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Okay seriously, why can I not find any of the hot pics that the girl posted online?



The 11 year old?

Probobly cause:

A. She was never nude

B. She isnt hot


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2010)

Saw her video, soooo where was her parents when the kid said she'll take a glock put it in some ones mouth and make their brain a slushie. I mean, a girl shouldn't be saying anything like this at all...

This is what happens when stupid kids and non existing parents meets the internet


----------



## Pickindazys (Jul 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> They're like a vigilante group.



/b/ is the hero the internet deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 26, 2010)

Pickindazys said:


> /b/ is the hero the internet deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Ral (Jul 26, 2010)

That'll teach her not to talk back to the internet. 

But seriously she did go overboard with bringing her dad in a reply video.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 26, 2010)

Ral said:


> That'll teach her not to talk back to the internet.
> 
> But seriously she did go overboard with bringing her dad in a reply video.



But seriously, anonymous did go overboard with threatening to kill a little girl. 

Not that it's surprising, of course. I wonder how often finding out personal information and then harassing people happens because of the lovely 4chan? I've seen cases here and there with 4chan supposedly 'ruining people's lives'. I just wonder how legit they are if they don't have a crying girl making a vlog about it.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> A bunch of people older than 11 with some of them probably being adults harrasing an 11 year old girl and making death threats on her and her families life is disgusting. It doesn't matter what comments she said online, *someone of 11 year's of age seldom exercises great judgement in the first place.*



Which is why someone of 11 years of age isn't allowed on those sites. It's like a 15 year old joining a porn site and then complaining about being traumatized by the pornographic images. Clearly there's a reason sites have age limits and if you aren't mature enough for a site then you shouldn't join it.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 26, 2010)

If a kid isnt mature enough for the site what makes you think the kid is mature enough to follow the rules for the site...?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2010)

kazuri said:


> If a kid isnt mature enough for the site what makes you think the kid is mature enough to follow the rules for the site...?



Point is that almost everyone in this thread is blaming the 4chan/youtube/stickam/etc members when its the girl's fault. It's like the other day I saw this news story about these two dumbfucks (teen boy and girl) who drowned in NY because they were swimming where they shouldn't. There was a sign clearly saying they "NO SWIMMING ALLOWED" and yet they disobeyed the sign. Then I see the neighbor talking about how "she was a quiet, innocent girl who would always come home after school" like she's trying to say it's the boy's fault or some shit like that. If you disobey legal warnings and something bad happens to you, don't try to blame others for your stupidity.


----------



## Sora (Jul 27, 2010)

pic says it all


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

I think that counts as child porn, no?


----------



## taiga (Jul 27, 2010)

goddamn, now i have child porn on my computer. you're sick, ice.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 27, 2010)

whut? i dont follow, im afraid.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow she really posted that? :S What's with kids these days....being 11 and taking pics like that? You'd think people would at least be older before doing that.

Anyway has the stuff about this girl started to calm down yet?


----------



## kazuri (Jul 27, 2010)

> What's with kids these days..



Uh technology is commonplace maybe?

Kids have been 'playing dr' since the beginning of time, now internet and webcams are just as common as basements, areas behind sheds and under blanket forts.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Wow she really posted that? :S What's with kids these days....being 11 and taking pics like that? You'd think people would at least be older before doing that.
> 
> Anyway has the stuff about this girl started to calm down yet?



She did but no nipples are shown lol.

She is covering her breast with her hand


----------



## Vanity (Jul 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> She did but no nipples are shown lol.
> 
> She is covering her breast with her hand



Oh I see....still strange though that an 11 year old would take a pic like that. I guess I just find it strange since when I was 11 I wasn't remotely sexual, didn't wear make-up, or anything like that. I didn't wear any make-up until I was almost 15.


----------



## insanetrolllogic (Jul 27, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Oh I see....still strange though that an 11 year old would take a pic like that. I guess I just find it strange since when I was 11 I wasn't remotely sexual, didn't wear make-up, or anything like that. I didn't wear any make-up until I was almost 15.



Could be argued that "children grow up faster these days" but the fault probably lies in horrid parenting. And by her outbursts (and general behavior) it's clear that she isn't mature at all in any way. No growing up here, just a spoiled child with too much exposure to the Internet.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 28, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Oh I see....still strange though that an 11 year old would take a pic like that. I guess I just find it strange since when I was 11 I wasn't remotely sexual, didn't wear make-up, or anything like that. I didn't wear any make-up until I was almost 15.



it's also kind of surprising she even has tits at 11.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

This adds nothing to the general conversation, but her dad's teeth are 

And I don't view taking out her rage at life a legit reason to be posting it up on youtube.  I rage all the time.  I just take it out on FC members and my mattress rather than goad people on youtube.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 28, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I think that counts as child porn, no?



Kinda like your set?


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Wow she really posted that? :S What's with kids these days....being 11 and taking pics like that? You'd think people would at least be older before doing that.
> 
> Anyway has the stuff about this girl started to calm down yet?



She did a whole strip tease on Stickam.  4chan recorded it, took lots of screen shots, and distributed it everywhere.


----------



## Chibibaki (Jul 28, 2010)

That whole family is full of all kinds of win. Dad especially.

Who needs self esteem classes for kids? Just let them see this video and they can feel good about themselves in comparison.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 28, 2010)

Avalon said:


> And for some reason I cannot find the striptease anywhere on the net.



The cyber police took them all down


----------



## taiga (Jul 28, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Kinda like your set?



no, not at all like that.


----------

